# Manchester Care Girls Part 5



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Good luck & take care    

Natasha xx

here's the link to previous thread in case you missed the end of it...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99379.285


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
just popped on to change my signature strip. thanks kerry for updating.  I can't stick around to chat girls as its just to upsetting. dh and I have booked a week to Turkey for Saturday to get away and recharge our batteries and get some sun on our backs.  Not sure if I will be around before then so if not will see you when I get back.  I'm thinking of you all and wishing special luck to those who are having EC, ET and pg scans xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thinking of you sweetheart. Take care and have a nice week away


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot.

I'm so sorry to hear your news.

Sending you load of love and hugs  

Hickson x


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi flowerpot, Im so sorry to hear of your news!  Getting away from it all is agreat idea!  Im in the process of booking a holiday to the Maldives after our tx to drown my sorrows or celebrate plus my 21st and we never got a honey moon so hopefully it will be ok.

Ems-  it's great u have a good relationship with your sister she seems to have had a tough year her self this year so hopefully you will be giving her some great news next week!  fingers crossed for you hun I really do hope it's your turn!  

Good luck for your scan Kerry, I hope everythig goes well!

Hiya hickson found n e thing on the job front, how u coming along?

Any one any plans for the bank holiday weekend....

Thank god mother in law goes home 2moz...nightmare, off to pics this evening weatheris gorgeous!!

Take care ladies.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Flower so sorry for you  

I hope your time away helps you and dh heal.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning..oops afternoon!

Scan went well. Definitely got one on board! Saw heartbeat too! Like a little flashing beacon! There is a second sac but the picture wasn't clear enough to see anything. The nurse said its either baby No.2 and it was late implanting or its the embie that didin't take being reabsorbed. We're happy anyway. We have another scan on 6th Sept.

xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Sounds good Kerry, Are you taking things easy? I would be frightend to sneeze if I was you!  Wow it could still be twins I wish you all the best!  Good luck for the next scan sweetie.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Great news Kerry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls. Yes I'm taking it easy. Luckily my job is quite sedentary so I cna sit all day. DH is doing loads at home too which is good.

Roll on 6th September!

xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning girls

sorry i've not been on for a couple of days

Kerry ~ great news on the scan, bet you can't wait to see if it is twins, roll on sept 6th

Iccle ~ hows the stimming going

Princess ~ how's you?

Flower ~ thinking about you

charna ~ hiya sweetie

Motherhen ~ where are you?

been to the doctors this morning to see if he would prescribe the steroids, hormones, cyclogest and clexane i would need to take till 10 weeks to save us having a private prescription, and result, he has.
i'm well chuffed.

also been to the vets (not for me ha ha) with Willow our cat for her booster shot, so she's sulking with me now cos i've also flead and wormed her, at least she can have one big sulk rather than a couple of little ones.

off to enjoy the sun

see you in a bit
love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Girls.

where has the   dissapeared too and I don't like the look of those black clouds.  please be a nice weekend.

Ems- thought u had left us, glad to have you back, how u feeling about the test day...I'm so excited for you hun cnt wait to see your   flashing up next week and your sister to be walking around work with a big smile on her face!

iccle-hows the cycle going iccle one.

we finnished work early 2day so just hope its going to be nice at the weekend has any one got anything planned?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Stimms is going ok I've had a pretty easy time of it this time around with it really (although I think dh would disagree!!)
Saying that though it stings every night for both injections, it was only the buserilin last time.

Right gotta go and scratch my jab site


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Glad to hear stims are going well iccle one,

I was so ill when I was stimming.  One minuite I was sweating cobs and the next I was freezing cold, also the mood swings and tantrums it was hurrendous for dh.  do u inject or does dh do it for u?  I injected the buerselin but could not face jabbing myself with the menopour so he had to do it when my eyes were firmly closed, and I'm not a needle phobic they just really hurt!  Are you getting any side effects?  it will all be over soon whens ur EC?  Keep smiling it's all worth while when you see  .

How r stan an ollie doing ems?

September 6 willbe here before u know it Kerry!

well looks like mt tx is goin to be couple of days over due as AF late which is very  unusual for me, oh well probably coz of dh and I going through a rough patch but hopefully we r out of it now!

take care ladies..


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

morning girls

hope you are all having a good bank holiday weekend, what you all up to?

not doing too well today, got very bad AF aches and had a little (very little) bit of brown spotting, i know it can mean nothing but i think your brain tries to prepare you for either way, trying hard to be positive but it's so hard.

back later
love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya Emms,

You still have four days until test day so you really can't make assumptionms over the aches, pains and things.  Try not to think about it all or else it will send you absolutely  .  Im going to stay in and do some chores today so I'll be on and off all day...  Be strong ems and don't even think about testing earlier as it will make things ten times worse!  Every cycle is soo different and there are many ppl who have had brown spotting at this stage and gone on to have twins!    or it could be that one was not stonger than the other and there is still one strong embie growing happily .  There are so many things it can be so please keep    ems....I trully am here for u.  fingers crosssed hun.   

Take  good care of urself

xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks princess

i know it's not over till it's over but just having a down day  
i know it's old blood and aches are the same in pregnancy and AF and like you said it is another 4 days till test day, just hoping today is a one off and i'm back to normal tomorrow  

i don't think i'd test early as you hear of people getting a negative the day before test day and then getting a positive on test day, so the worry is just not worth it  

thanks for being there
love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

morning

feeling a bit brighter today, still got aches but the (saying quietly so not to jinx it) spotting has stopped,   

hope you are all having a good bank holiday weekend 
whatever you are doing

see you soon
love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi emms I'm so glad to hear spotting has stopped as that is the main thing.  Aches could be anything so don't worry, I always get back ache when Af is due and a certain spot on my face and when I was in my 2ww I got none of this which made me so confident I was pregnant I even tested earlier as I was positive it had worked but it didn't becouse our bodies do different things on every cycle of IVF.  Yo have 3 days to go so the torture will be over soon.  my Af still hasn't arrived I was even thinking last night that is a natural bfp possible for us?  I haven't got anything planned dh working so might go to my grandmas or somrthing.

see you soon hun, have you anything planned today?

hang on and keep  

hope everytone else is doing well 2.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like you might need to do a test Princess!

Em,so glad the spotting has stopped, let's hope it was the embie that didn't implant coming away    keeping fingers crossed for you hon.


Good morning to everyone else to - Charna, Hickson, Mother, Sam - hope all is well with you chick.

I know I have missed some and you have my sincere apologies - still blaming it on the meds!!


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Nah Im not going to do a test iccle one as I have my usual Af symptons and Im only 4 days late but I'm always on time or one day early so I like thinking I may be. If I do a test I'll be crushed.  even though we have been together for nearly 5 years and been trying to concieve for 4 I've Always been hopeful for a natural   (silly really)

I hope stimms are going easy on u and your not too ill.  

Take care


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hiya peeps

hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday sunshine  

not up to much, we are just gonna go and look at some more tropical fish and get some new filters for the tank and stuff then gonna go out for tea

still got slight aches but no spotting, 2 more sleeps till D Day   

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

It's nice to have that hope isn't it Princess 

Em- keeping everything crossed for you love  

I have my first stimms scan tomorrow, I had EC on day 10 last time which for me is this friday so fingers crossed for some juicy eggies!! - Quite odd though that I haven't had as much ovary pain this time - maybe I'm getting used to it  
I'll let you all know how I got on when i get back from work


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya, people just spent the day with my mum and sis we went to brewsters for lunch and visited Gran she is always moaning lol.

Glad the spotting has stopped emms thats a good sign, the pains can be anything, have they eased off or the same as before?  Are they as bad as your normal monthly pains.  I bet you can't wait for this time to go...2 more sleeps is not long at all and hopefully your one step closer to becoming a Mummy! 

Good luck for the scan 2moz iccle one I hope those follies are coming along nicely.  I'td good you haven't had much ovary pain I hope I have an easier time this time round I hate being illk and groogy ah well it's worth it to see those two lines appear. 

Hows every on  else all gone away for the weekend?


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Had a brill time in Devon..and it was soooo hot!..DH is lovely and red!

Em - looking good..glad that the spotting has stopped and sending you    for tomorrow..

Iccleone - how did your scan go?

Princess  - Has af showed her yet?..

Kerry - great news about your scan.. 

Sorry its short..loads of washing and ironing to do  

Hickson x


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Ladies.

Good luck for tommorrow ems I hope it's the   we r all hoping for hun, I'll be thinking of you.

Glad to hear you had a good time in devon Hickson, weather is starting to get nice again here too.  Af still hasn't shown it's been six days now is this a long time? I have only been this late once before in my life and not been taking any medication so it's a bit strange, infact Im still hopeful.  

Was thinking of you today iccle one are your follies coming along nicely?

be back later ladies.

Take care xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Welcome back Hickson, glad you had a nice time.

Well, not sure about my scan really - I had 7 follies that were of measurable size - not enough right now for sharing and tbh it has me worried, I'm sure I had more at this stage last time. But it's my first scan and I guess we'll know more when I go back Thursday. I hope we do better   speaking of which - time to throw a pint of juice down my neck.

Super good luck for tomorrow Em - I really hope it goes well for you


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening girls

started to be really nervous about testing tomorrow,   
i've got further than the last cycle (started to bleed 2 days before test date) 
started with quite bad AF pains and back ache this afternoon, i've got everything crossed.   
keep wondering what we'll do if it's negative, having got this far. mother nature playing cruel jokes  

iccle one ~ don't worry too much about how many follies so far, you will probably be a late bloomer, get that fluid down your neck, i had organic milk and whey to go shakes as well as water

glad you had a great time away Hickson, it does you good doesn't it just to get away.

hiya princess, kerry, sam, charna,

thanks everyone for all your support 
i'll be back tomorrow to let you know 

love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

for us
Absolutely devastated  

thanks everyone for the support, 
lots of love
Em XXX


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that em I had such a good feeling about you.  I got up early just to see how you got on.  No matter what I say is not gonna make you feel any better but i just want u to know I'm thinking about you both and pray that things will get better for u 2.

Take care sweet heart xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em ~ I'm so sorry hun   I was so hopeful for you. Take it easy and take some time for yourselves.

xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Em and Mick.

So sorry Em.sending you both love and hugs 

Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Couldn't do this by text Em  

So sorry for you both honey


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks you all so much for the texts and support, it has meant so much to us

lots of love
Em & Mick X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Em - hope today is easier than yesterday for you hon


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening girls

Still feeling very numb at the moment, i've got to do another test in the morning cos AF hasn't arrived yet, not holding out any hope but they have to make sure before they tell you to stop meds.
We also managed to get a review appointment pretty quickly, next Wednesday afternoon, just want to know if there is anything else possible i should/could be doing to make it work, i need to take some time out and loose the weight i've put back on during this (and last) TX and recover a bit mentally, i was so sure that it was gonna work this time and it's knocked me for 6.

i'll keep popping on to check on everyone but i might not post as much for a while, i just need to take some time out, but as Arnie said 'I'll be back'

thanks everyone for being there
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

take all the time you need sweetness - don't feel obliged to post  

hoping every day gets a little easier for you


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

We r all here for you emma so just take things easy, sent you a pm and mean every word.

How is everyone doing>  Hows stimming going iccle one?

6 days kerry untill your scan let us know how it goes...still could be twins!

How r u Hickson hows the job hunt going....just can't get my head round mine it's so hard can't believe how thick I'm finding learning the system extremly difficult.

speak to u soon ladies xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

thanks Princess, I have another scan in the morning, hopefully I'll have more follies and they'll be bigger. I think I have 14 right now (well yesterday at my scan) which is a lot on your own but not really when you are sharing - I had 20 odd follies last time and got 14 eggs so I'm hoping for 20 follies so that I can get at least 12 eggs - but we'll just have to see


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I went for my scan today and everything seems fine - 19 follies so should have a couple more by EC which is on Tuesday!!!!

I even got a free doppler off Mr Patel as he was showing the scan nurse some of the advanced fuctions on the sacanning machine - I saw my womb in 3D and everything, it was amazing. Mr P said that my blood flow was really good which is a load off as it would have been a check I would have asked for if this cycle doesn't work.

OMG so excited now, quite a change from how I felt at the start of treatment  

Hope everyone is ok - especially you Em if you are still popping on to read.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

19 follies is great news iccle one....it's so good all the new technology they keep bringing out...Good Luck for Tuesday I bet you r really excited  

The tread has gone slightly quiet where is everyone still thinking of you em,


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya

Hope you are all ok

Well done iccle on your follies, good luck for EC on Tuesday   

Princess ~ thanks for the PM

Kerry ~ hope you and bubs are ok

Hickson ~ hope you are ok

Charna ~ thanks for the PM

AF still not arrived this end, i did another test on Friday and still negative so was told to stop all my meds and wait, if it's not arrived within the week ring and tell them

love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya... every one.

Emma - It's good you have your review appointment on Wednesday as you can ask the consultant all your niggling questions and hopefully he will make u feel better and be able to shead some light.  

Good luck for Tuesday iccle one please let us know how many eggs u got? Lets just hope it a nice big fat even number hun   

Kerry- 6th of september is thursday I bet u are well excited it still could be twins!    can't wait to know how you get along Good Luck sweet heart. 

Hickson not heard from you for a while are u ok? 

Any one been up to much at the weekend dh and I went to the illuminations last night Im such a big kid! chat to u all v soon xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Feel really guilty posting on here now  , but want to keep in touch with you all! 

Em ~ glad your baring up hun. It'll take a while I'm sure but glad you've got your review appt so quickly. Has AF made an appearance yet?

Iccle ~ good enws about all your follie hun, good luck for EC tomorrow will be thinking of you.

Princess ~ how are things with you hun? Do you have a start date yet?

Hickson ~ how are you doing hun? Where are you up to?

Well, sickness has well and truly kicked in, and I'm not complaining as I know how lucky I am. Kind of getting used to it now! I believe this is meant to be one of the worst weeks so I'll probably have my head down the loo all week!  

Big   to you all, still praying for everyone    

xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned (can't speak for anyone lse obviously) you have nothing to feel guilty about Kerry.

I had my trigger shot last night and feel absolutely awful - I feel so sick   - I need to take my vitamins and I just can't face it. I'm going to have to force myself   but not just yet - I haven't even been able to get myself a drink yet - see how i feel in another 10 mins *groaning noises in the background*


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh you poor love. I can sympathise with the sickness! Try and have a rest and sip some water hun.

And thanks


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
just wanted to let you know I was back, I haven't read back other than to see your news Em   I am so sorry.
I'm just taking some time out at the moment, the hols did me good but I am totally heartbroken and everything about IF and TTc hurts so much so I'm keeping some distance for a while.  thinking of you all xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

~   honey, thinking of you


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Nice to hear from you again Flower


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

so very nice to hear from you flower we all understand.

Well I didn't post to tell you all straight away as I didn't want to make ems feel any worse and flower but since you asked Kerry I won't be starting IVF becouse I had the shock of my life last week. I got a natural   after 4 long years and one failed ICSI.  I just want to say that miracles really do happen! I had to do three tests to take it in.  

I have my first mid wife appointment next tuesday it's really exciting...so ladies the natural method can work   against all odds.

Take care xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Hi Flowerpot..nice to see you again.Glad that you had a good hol..

Hi Em - good luck for your review on wed..who is it with?..We had our review very quickly..and it did help..as you know we are going to care at notts on the 3rd of october to have bloods and further immune test.if I have any issues then I can be prescribed steriods. I have already been on clexane and asprin..so we shall see what George says..

Kerry - good luck for tomorrow..Hope that you get plenty of eggies.. 

Princess - Not got a job yet..still looking, so catching up on all the housework/decorating etc, that need to be done,so not wasting my time. 

Kerry - you have nothing to feel guilty for..its great that you are pg..and soon we all shall be joining you..

Hi to everyone else

Hicksonx xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Princess - -Soooo pleased for you!!..   ...

So how far are you?...

Hickson xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Im about 5 or 6 weeks...I was supposed to be an egg sharer this coming October so Julie told me to ring her wen Af arrived so she could match me up so I was due not last thursday the thursday before but no sign after 6 days I had a niggling feeling as Im never late so sent dh to Asda and OMG positive showed up straight away I nearly fell off the loo.  went to dr did another test and he booked me in to see the mid wife next tuesday.

I am really happy but still don't know how it has happend...I don't think I will believe I am actually having a baby until Im in labour it's really bizare but I never sed anything straight away as I feel bad as it has happend so easy for me after all this time and with the recent bfns I just don't think it's very nice.  I want to be an inspiration to u all as Mr Lowe sed it was unlikely for us to concieve naturally and we did in the end so there is hope for us all.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Ha! told you that you needed to do a test!!!! Well done Princess  

No natural hope for me I'm afraid as I have no tubes - but I have IVF so ono complaining from me  


Getting nervous now - less than 12 hours to go  
Hope I don't feel sick again in the morning


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Good Luck Iccle one...I remember my 1st egg colection I couldn't sleep I was so nervous...  not good you feeling unwell hun hope it calms down   and yes u were right but never thought after four years it could ever happen to me I know that I am blessed....we will all got that   one day but every ones journey is slightly different.  At least your one step closer iccle one, let us know how u get on.  Good luck  

good night god bless Im sleepy now.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I did really well - apparently it hurt more that the last time and they gave me some Ketamine (a really strong tranquiliser) and it took ages to come around.

Mr Patel did the procedure - he is lovely, Mr Atkinson is going to be putting any embies back.

I got 16 eggs (2 more than last time !!!!) so 8 each, my recip must be well chuffed - I saw my notes and it said that my recip was non-cycling so the poor woman has hit menopause (could be prem ov failure I suppose) quite scary that I might not get any embies still, although thinking rationally we got a 100% fertilisation rate last time so I suppose we should get 4 out of the 8.

Slept through til about 7:30 when I got back and just getting abit of aching in my belly, no blood tho - do you reckon that's ok?
Dh reckons that its cos Mr P did such a good job but I dunno, I bled a bit for two days last time

I have sent dh out for a thai green curry (my fave)


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

hI Iccle one  

Absolutely great news 16 eggs is a nice good even number!      Mr Patel did my egg colection and I never blead at all so your DH could be right and he is lovely!  when he came to the room afterwards he was laughing as I was itching my nose all the way through they say it's a side effect from the anesthectic.

Mild stomach pains are pretty normal as well...Stay positive iccle one    Of course u will get embies.  Did u find out if your last egg recipient was successful I did unfortunately she wasn't which upset me abit as I would love to have helped some one fufill there dream!  Really hope it works out well and for your recepient.  
 for that all important fone call from the embryologist 2morrow  .  Make sure you let us know how you get on!

Enjoy your Green Curry mmmmmmm Thai is my favourite too I lived on it in oz.  Made dh a curry tonight but I don't fancy it so sent him for garlic sauce and chips but know I'll probs bring it up in the morning (not complainig though!)  I'm sure you'll be next with your head down the loo!  

Take care hun xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha what a thing to wish on someone!!!!!! but ya know what - so do I  

Being naughty and having a glass of wine spritzer, my rationale is that I have no eggs or embies to look after.  

Hope everyone else is ok

Oooh, the anticipation!!!!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening

Just wanted to say a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Princess and DH, you must be soooo chuffed  

Iccle ~ Well done on your eggs, good luck for the phone call tomorrow, they will be doing their stuff in the 'LAB OF LURVE' as i type    

Flower ~ thinking of you sweetie  

hiya kerry, charna, motherhen, anyone else,

i'll be back tomorrow and update you on our review with Mr P,

BTW, Mr P did my first EC and i didn't get any bleeding or after pain (8 eggs), Mr A did the 2nd one and i bled really badly and was in loads of pain for quite some time (12 eggs) not sure if Mr A is heavier handed or whether it was because i got more eggs the 2nd time  

see you soon
thanks for all the messages
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Em - very much appreciated to have you good wishes, especially as you are going through such an emotional time right now.  

The difference must be in the way they work, I got less eggs from Mr A last time and more pain and bleeding.

I had a couple of bad dreams about the embies last night - first one was that I didn't get any.
Second was that I got 8, but was with my ex (controlling ass) and because we were told our recip was 16 he went nuts and said that she couldn't have any - I hit the roof and said he had no say on it, he then said he was going to call the police to get them taken off me!!!!!!! I said "go on then if you can get a policeman to come here and agree you're welcome to them"   Crazy stuff you dream of when you are worried.

Hope your review goes ok Em (I was hoping for a Monday collection and a Weds trsansfer to give me a chance of seeing you!) Mr P seems really nice and knowledgable and I hope he can put your minds at rest.  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies - hope all is well.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well reality fell between my two dreams - 5 out of the 8 fertilised

I am a bit disapppointed really, all of them fertilised last time, I hope everything goes ok overnight- transfer in the morning at 9:45am


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

for today Emma I hope the review appointment goes well and gives you some indication of what to do next  , can't wit to hear from you today to see how u get along.  .  Thanks for your congratulationsI didn't want to say anything straight away as I still can't believe it myself but it is still early days so anything could happen. 

Don't be dissapoited iccle one as it only takes one iccle embie to stick...it is definately the quality not the quantity I got 22 eggs as an egg share and 7 of my fertilised and it still resulted in a   so please stay    Your in the best hands and hopefully fingers and toes crossed it's your turn! 

for tommorrow make sure u keep us updated xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Good luck Iccle, tomorrow your little embies will be back home and snuggling in   

you still grinning like a cheshire cat princess   

Flower, thinking about you sweetie  

Hickson  

Kerry  

Our review went ok, not told much we didn't know really, he said eggs, sperm and embryos were perfect, uterus environment was as perfect as we could get it, we had done everything we should have, we were just unlucky. 
he said that even though the 2 embryo's that went back looked the best at the time sometimes the best looking aren't always the healthiest and hopefully our frosties could be the ones. even though when defrosted they sometimes don't survive, the ones that do are normally very healthy to be able to get through the freezing and defrosting so could just be the one.
he said we can start as soon as i feel ready but i said i needed to loose some weight and get my head straight again. then said something that i wasn't expecting, 'don't loose too much weight all at once cos it can have a negative effect', i was shocked. he said it's ok to loose weight at a steady rate but not to do any crash dieting cos it mucks up your system.
just have to let him know when we are ready to go, then i'll be on a medicated FET, he said i'll respond best by down regging so my natural hormones won't muck up the process, then build the lining then transfer the snow babies, it should take about 5 or 6 weeks.
feel ok about it all but in a way i was hoping for a reason as to why it didn't work, not just one of those things.
at least we haven't got to save up as much money for the next time, but then again Care put their prices up from the 1st September 2007.

lots of love to you all
Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

glad that nothing drastic was wrong Em - it is crappy and cliché, but at least it was just the luck of the draw. I think Mr P has a point - I know someone that has just got a BFP off 2 grade 3 embies (she was convinced it wasn't going to work).

I ended up with 4 embies - bit of a shock after the 100% sucess rate from last time but I'm banking on quality not quantity this time   I got 2 grade two and 2 grade three so have the grade 2's back on snuggling in   OTD is 20 Sept and it can't come quick enough!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry not been around. Feel like I've missed loads!

Princess ~ Huge congrats hun! Wow I'm stunned but thrilled for you! 

Em ~ glad your review went well. I guess we always want answers for things that don't go to plan, one of those things leaves it so open. But I really hope your snow babies are the ones.

Iccle ~ hope your resting hun, its all happened so quickly! Lots of luck on your 2WW.

We got signed off from Care yesterday. All looks fine, one baby on board, size great - has grown 13mm in 2 weeks! - and all in the right place etc. Am seeing the MW on monday for booking in, so will report back after that.

Flower, Hickson, Charna 

K
xxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya, 

Oh glad to see your scan up Kerry Im going to see the midwife on Tuesday so looking forward to that only thing about my surprise   is I'm going to have to wait for my 12 week scan before I can see my little one... oh well I'm sure it will be worth the wait I can't wait to experiance that!

Em- The consultant is right about crash dieting as i have been on and of crash diets for a long time lipotrim being my fave but when I went to oz I diddn't care and maintained and lost weight since coming back in june I have not been on any silly diets but sub contiously watched my food and then I got a miracleso crash diets r not good for u at all.  I really hope that your   frostie babies do the trick let us know when u r due to start that hun perhaps u need time to grieve after all I feel a bfn is like having a misscarriage becouse to us those embies are our iccle babies xx.

Iccle one how is your 2ww 20th of september will be here before we know it what r u doing to keep yourself occupied and your mind off things?

Take care ladies xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I have my Midwife appt on Monday! Hope she's nice!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Good luck with the midwife Kerry - Hope she's nice

I don't feel well today - I got really bad cramps in the night that woke me up a fair bit. I think I have eaten something dodgy as it's up near my diaphram, got really bad wind too  

I'm off work til Tuesday and then I'll have loads to do so no problems keeping myself occupied!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It could be from EC hun, I had terrible pains afterwards for a few days. Its like when you have a LAP and you get trapped air in your middle. Try drinking some tonic water or soda water, that helps xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Kerry I'll try that


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Em - Glad that your review went well..I know what you mean about wanting an answer why it didnt work..we were told bad luck..but I'm sure that when you are ready to go again,it will certainly work.. ..we will probably cycling in Nov..just see what George says..

Iccleone - 20th will so be here. I had terrible wind..just had gaviston, and peppermint tea..which did help..just had lots of wind!..lovely..  

Kerry - Good luck with the midwife 

princess - Hope that you are well..and still grinning..  If you dont mind me asking..how low is your dh sperm count?..

Have to go..going to in-laws..

Hi to everyone else  

Hickson xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya Hickson...

Of course I don't mind you asking   hun.  Dh sperm account is fine but motility very low.  Mr Lowe said it was very unlikely for us to concieve naturally and after four years so did I.  Infact I lost hope of the natural method 2 years ago dh joked about he bought some pills from the internet a few months ago but i blanked him  and sed don't be silly IVF is our only answer.

I have had a few changes for example going to Australia-----ate so well over there they are so healthy compared to us brits . moved house and just got married so have been at it like rabbits   but obviously concieving wasn't on our minds at all as our treatment was all set for October.  I had to call Julie and tell her to cancel as Im sure she had set up a match for me but I told her that I'm thinking of donating my eggs next year so she just told me to keep them informed!  Good to hear you might be starting again in november hopefully u get the christmas present u dream of  

Take care xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hello Ladies

We had dropped back to page 2  

I had a really bad nights sleep - my (.)(.) are really sore and every time I turned over it woke me up  , not looking forward to going back to work if this keeps up - I have an 8am start which means that I have to be up at 6:30am and no chance of catching up if i'm awake in the night.

Hope your midwife visit has gone well and she's not a dragon Kerry (it is today isn't it?).

hope eveyone else is ok too


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya Iccle one
Did u get sore boobs with your last tx?  Becouse as u know Im at the early stage of pregnancy and my boobs have been hurting for weeks.  I'm starting to get used to it now but this could be a sign that your iccle embies are here to stay.   

Hope your mid wife appointment went ok Kerry as mine is tommorrow so let us know how you got on hope she was lovely  

bk later xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya lovely ladies  

So sorry for being AWOL for so long but been having a nightmare with t'internet for weeks. Still not sure it's 100% fixed. 

Sometimes I could read site but not post and other times nothing. It's been driving me crazy  . Not allowed to use at work so bet you've been thinking I'd dropped off the face of the earth!

I'm 15w and 4d now and all going well so far. Had midwife booking in (waste of time!) plus nuchal translucency scan/bloods and NHS dating scan (latter another waste of time!).

All in all going well as still no sickness and most of tiredness seems to have stopped now too. Nuchal scan went well with significant improvement in risk factor from 1 in 83 (scary but due to my age) down to 1 in 1646, so we decided not to go for the amnio.

Have had a good read and caught up on everyone's news - good to hear what you've all been up to. Can't reply to all so will just pick up from here, I guess!

Only things I did want to say was to send all my love and   to Ems and Flower. I'm devastated for you both. Hang in there you 2 and DHs and take very good care of one another.

Glad to be back with you all.

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Princess - I sore busters last time but not sure if they were this sore or not (it has been a hot topic for me and Dh actually, busy trying to dianose any possible sign!!). Right now I think it's just a side effest of the pessaries as I think it's still a bit early for implantation (only 4 days post transfer, god only 4!!!)

Hi Mother Hen glad all is well - what is a nuchal translucency?


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Motherhen I don't think we have met as I am pretty new to the Manchester Care Girls thread.  I had treatment there last year but resulted in a   I was due to start again in October but got a surprise after 4 years so little   is currently on board.  So have u got a date for your 20 week scan?  Are you going to find out the sex.    I personally can't wait to know.  I am not bothered either way I just really would like to know so I can stop sayin "it" all of the time.  

Iccle one-  I really don't know enough about the scientific side of implantation but I belive that IVF is just a source and at the end of the day implantation boils down to mother nature and whether or not it is our turn to be lucky.  I'm a strong believer of everything happens for a reason and I think that if your cherabs    are supposed to have stuck they are stuck now.  I am just talkin from personal xperiance that I never got sore boobs at all on my last try and that was a   and my period was only 2days late this time and they were extremly sore which is y I took the test.  I really don't think it is too soon for you to be getting symptons but as I say I am not a professional but I do know that for me I got symptoms very early on.    I trully hope this is your turn... is the 2ww going slow for u?  it is by for the worst time of the cycle    Hang on in there hun..  

Kerry- How did the mid wife appointment go dear mine is tommorow so would be great if u cud tell me what to xpect.  Hope she was nice hunny.  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Had a lovely weekend with friends near Notts. went to look at care, and then have the weekend with them..had a great time..

Princess - sorry to go on..buy my dh motility ranges from 5 to 15% is your hubbies as low as this?..How was uuapt with the midwife?

Kerry - how as your apt?

Hi to Mother hen!..really good to see you again..

Iccleone - how many days have you had off work?...

Hi Em and Flowerpot 

Em - are you going to have anymore tests for immune issue? ..and take immune drugs this time?

Hickson xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hickson- well I can't remember exactly what dh's actual motility was but Im sure it was around 13%,  he has changed his diet a great deal and mentioned he got some tablets from the internet but I was in Australia when he bought them but I will ask him when he comes home if he actually did and what they were called.    So have u got any idea when u will be starting again?    Wishing u all the best  

Midwife was very nice to me gave me absolutely lots of things to read and coupons galore it really has made me more xcited  .  She gave me info on the new 4d scans they are amazing you can get a dvd of your baby in your tummy but we will go to manchester for that and you have to pay but I bet it's amazing  .  Im going bk to her in 2wks for blood tests but Im not scared of needles after the last tx it makes us brave.  My first 12 week scan is also booked for the 16 th of October so be good to meet little one  .

How did your appointment go Kerry?

Hows the 2ww going iccle one are u going  .  Perhaps time will go fast when you go bk to work...heres hoping hun!  are your (.) (.) still sore mine seemed to have calmed down a bit today.  

Hope em and flower r ok   Thoughts r always with u.

I have my first driving lesson on friday...thought i wud give it a go I have bad eyes though so might not pass but we'll see.

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Back at work today so this is the first time I've had to look at the posts for the day.

I've had 6 days off work this time around Hickson, I could have done with more really as I'm still not emotionally stable  , I've alternated between wanting to cry, bite peoples faces off and poke my own eyes out!!!! I have no holidays left now though and we can't afford for me to be off sick as they don't give me any pay me the swines.

I work for a soul-less sales company and it gets to me at the best of times! But I kept repeating to myself that I finished at 4 and booked myself in with the massage lady for then so I was nice and chilled when I came home  

My busters are still really sore Princess - it's the medication I reckon, it gives you pregnancy symptoms. And this 2ww couldn't be any longer!!!! It's been 5 days but it could so easily have been a month  

Ohhh this is soooooooooooo the worst part for me!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Princess ~ your MW appt sounds much better than mine! Waste of time! Filled in one form, got some info about the Nuchal scan (have to pay private, we'e not having it) and was told that scan date will come through in the next week or so, then we will get our booking in appt after that. Bit disappointed really. But still only 2 and a bit weeks till I'm 12wks.

Mother Hen ~ lovely to see you hun. Glad everything is going well. Your nuchal results are fab, so glad its all worked out for you.

Iccle ~ 4 days pt cold be impantation hun, I think mine implanted about 4/5 days pt. My boobies were also very sore but it gradually eased off. Lots of     for you.

Hickson ~ glad your visit to care went well. Not long till you get strated hun.

Em ~ hope your ok. How are things going?

Flower ~   hun, hope your ok  

Charna 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, typing in between fresh air trips to ease my sickness! Getting used to it now! 

K
xxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Kerry- Sorry to hear your midwife appointment was disapointing.  Im surprised they didn't make u a scan appointment there and then after all you r further gone than I am.   She rang the hospital when I was sat there and booked me in for the 16th of October.  .  I told her about our IVF last year and she said that if this baby   was concieved through a tx she would refer me to a consultant just to check everything was ok.  Did she take your bloods as I am only seven weeks she told me to go bk for them in 2 weeks for tests...don't have to have them all but hey might as well Im like a pin cushion any way and it is for a good cause.  .  Yea the Nuchal scans are done at Manchester and it is £95 we r thinking of having one as I think it's nice to show the   when its older besides we were so lucky not to have to pay for treatment this time round so got a few quid saved.    do u want to find out the sex of your baby at 20 weeks?   

How r u doing iccle one? (.) (.) still tender?  I really do think it is a good sign    and it isn't to early for inplantation    .  Good to hear your relaxing as it does help.  Your half way there just 7 days to go I have my fingers and toes crossed for you hun lets hope Mother Nature is feeling extra nice   

Em and flower hope you and your dh's are getting through we r always here if ever u need us  .  My   goes out to all 4 of you.

How r u and tiny one Mother hen  .  Hope to hear from u soon.

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
sorry not upto reading all the posts but just wanted to say hello and hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya flowerpot it's lovely to hear from you...hope you r taking things easy...just spending time with dh we r always here if and when you r ready to talk hang on in there we r all by your side, same goes to you emms  

iccle one- 4 days to go how r you feeling       let us all know lovey fingers and toes crossed for you?

hello to every one else hows bubba doing kerry...not long untill 12 week scan good luck sweet.

take care ladies board been bit quiet lately


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Princess - I don't hold out much hope tbh, got negative tests and I keep getting period pain. (.) (.) are less sore too.

I will be really surprised if I get a positive, did a lot of crying before the weekend (when the pains started) and I just feel incredibly sad now


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh iccle one I know the 2ww is a killer   and I must admit that I did cave in and test early but you really shouldn't and deep down you know that.  Please don't cry it isn't over untill its over and alot can happen in four days.  try your best to keep away from peeing on them sticks and hold out untill test day...Pleanty of ppl I have spoke to get a bfn then test the day after and get the bfp of thier dreams.  Keep strong iccle one.  My boobs don't hurt any more as aches and pains do come and go  

Its awful this really wish I could do something  to stop you from feeling sad   I bumped yours and flowers bubbles up for luck you really deserve it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Princess ~ no she didn't do any bloods at all. She said they'd all be done at our booking in appt. We should get our scan date through this week I hope cos I'm 10 wks today. Wow its flown by. I will be seeing the cons as this is an IVF pregnancy, she told me that. Even if its just to say yes all is well. Cover's their back I guess.

Iccle ~ hope your staying   hun. When is test date?

Flower ~ thinking of you lots hun  

Em ~ how are you hun?

Mother Hen ~ how are things going?

Hickson ~ 

Sorry if I've missed anyone. All ok here. Still tired and feeling very sick, but not moaning at all. 

K
xxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya Kerry glad you think it has flown by I am 8 weeks on thursday and think it's dragging...Your scan date should come through soon but if u haven't got it by next week I wud give them a call   as they get pretty booked so it wouldn't hurt just to chase it.  Im also feeling tired but Im only sick some mornings when im hungry so all in all been quite lucky really, was naughty today there was half price sale on in woolies so bought some cream sleepsuits is it to early? Im going to wait untill I am 20 weeks then at least I will know the sex.. Are you finding out or leaving it for a surprise dh doesn't want to know but i Will be finding out lol.  Thought of any names yet? 

Iccle one hold on in there keep     only three days have u kept away from the pee sticks? 

Flower - hope u r ok 

Mother hen - how r u and small one  

Ems- hope u and dh are ok  

Take care every one xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Princess - you're very sweet - the downer has come from a combination of the pains and the tests staying negative. I think if I didn't have the period pains I wouldn't be so worried. Haven't tested today (can't remember if the last time wasyesterday or Saturday  )

OTD is Thursday Kerry, I am trying to stgay up but it's hard when I am so convinced of the outcome. Last time I started bleeding the day before OTD so we'll have see what Weds brings.

Your beenie is huge   Could you discern the feotus from the placenta in the scan room? It's a bit hard to see from here.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ They have magnified the picture somewhat! But yes BK had grown lots. You could make out where the baby was and the placenta, although its not very big yet. Stay   hun I had af pains pretty much throughout my 2ww. Naughty girl testing early, .  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you   

Princess ~ I haven't bought anything yet. DH won't let me, which is fine. We are going to find out what we're having, he wants to so we can plan, decorate and buy based on what we 're having.  I will ring the MW next week if my appt hasn't come through.

xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Iccle one - How r u feeling hun...well only 2 days to go.  I hope you have managed to keep away from the pee sticks   and r feeling a bit more positive    Kerry is right lots of ppl get Af pains followed by a   so hang on in thier hun we r all here for you.

Kerry - Your dh is sensible not to buy amything untill you know the sex but I couldn't resist as Im a sucker for the sales but from now on I will try and be good and hold out untill we know the sex.  Im so excited cant wait to know what little one is    Are you still being sick, I was ok at first but seemed to have got worse but I just think it's a sign that everything going ok.  Hope the scan appointment comes through soon.  

Hope everyone else doing ok chat soon


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

HI girls

Not done another test but started bleeding today - only a little and mainly brown but really bad pains so I reckon I'm done


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ Oh hun, hang in there. If its brown its old so could be implantation or from EC. Keeping everything crossed    

Princess ~ not actually been sick yet, just felt very close to it!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

oh Iccle one just want to wish you all the luck in the world for tommorrow, Im thinking of you   hope it's the   you trully deserve sweat heart let us know.

Hope everyone else is ok...

Heard from the scan yet Kerry?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

I got my BFN result today - not much of a surprise really, although me and dh were still hovering around the official test praying for it to be positive! I started bleeding properly yesterday so knew that things were in all likelyhood.

on the plus side though, dh has a semen analysis at St Mary's yesterday and we have a consultation on 28th November so we should be able to start in the New Year with the NHS  

tea ready - back soon


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So Sorry Iccle one hun   Big hugs to you both  

Princess ~ no, scan date not through yet.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Is everyone ok?


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

The thread has been really quiet lately due to the bad news I hope everyone is coping...Im thinking bout you all....

Have you got your date through yet Kerry?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes hun 2nd Oct next Tuesday! booking in 17th Oct. So all sorted. Hope your ok xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya Remember Me  

Sorry not been on for ages, been having a rough time  

I've not read back so apologies for no personals

Just got back from a few days in the Isle of Man, been looking at houses and giving a few CV's out.

I promise i'll catch up and post more.

Love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya Ems   Of course we remember you just becouse you haven't been posting doesn't mean that we haven't been thinking about you! I understand that you are really going through a bad time, but hopefully you and dh are coping the best you can and will get through it stronger people.

How was the break? hope it gave you and dh some quality time together. 
So are you really serious about moving there...Big change but it looks lovely although I have never been just seen it on Tv and stuff.  

Look forward to hearing from you soon xx
Take care


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Em nice to hear from you again, hope it goes ok with the job hunt, I went to the Isle of Man as a kid and thought it was lovely.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya ladies  

Just wanted to hop on quick and send   to Iccle, Flower and Ems. Thinking of you all and sending you lots of love.

I'm doing fine and the time is racing away - I'm 18w today and off to Madeira tomorrow for a week as a treat for my 40th birthday. Will be our last 5 star break, just the 2 of us, for some time to come! Have my 20w scan when I get back - 9th Oct. 

Can't believe that will be half way there. Haven't bought a thing yet...will have to get on with it after that. Guess I still haven't quite got out of cautious mode yet, so didn't want to tempt fate.

Hope the rest of you are all well, Kerry, Hickson & Princess - have great weekends all.

Take care

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Em ~ your trip sounds like just what you needed hun. Hope you ok, battling through. Have been thinking about you and Flower lots.

Iccle ~ hope your ok hun.

Princess ~ how's it going?

Mother Hen ~ WOW 18wks already! Its flying by! Have a lovely time on hols, I'm so jealous!  

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya

Been so busy at work not managed to get on the last couple of days, I work till 9pm on a Wednesday and doing my body massage course on a Thursday till 9pm I feel like i'm never at home.

Hope you are all doing ok.

Have a good weekend

Love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
just popping on to say hello and I'm still alive!  Still in a mess so not really chatty but just wanted to say hello.  Em and Iccle 
Got our NHS consultation on Monday at St Marys, don't really want to go but if we cancel its another 6 months.  Having some uterine dopplers and immune BT's at CARE next month and trying a different acupuncturist next week for a consultation.  take care everyone xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Meant to say to Natasha I think your on your next cycle now hun, so good luck, i so hope this works for you chick.  You deserve this so much xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I think we're all feeling like that right now Flower  

Good luck for Monday chick


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

flowerpot said:


> Meant to say to Natasha I think your on your next cycle now hun, so good luck, i so hope this works for you chick. You deserve this so much xxx


Hi Flower

Was this message for me ?

I'm in the 2ww now...had ET yesterday. Didn't risk blastocyst but we had 2 good embies with assisted hatching and they're going to see if the remaining embies make it to blastocyst and if any do then they'll freeze them. Wasn't such a good success rate regards grades this time but still got some beautiful beans on board.  

How are you doing hun ?

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Think we are all a bit like that at the moment  

Still thinking about you all

Good Luck for tomorrow Flower  

Love Em XXX


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Good luck minxy wens test day hun?  All the best


----------



## becs_ (Jan 1, 2006)

Hiya,

I'm looking into egg share at manchester care, would you girls recommend this clinic? Any replies you don't want to post on here please PM me

cheers girls

becs

*Edited by Mod ~ please do not include personal contact details


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Bec's I'd recommend Care - they are all nice and it's a decent place  

Has anyone taken a look at the embryo bill on the front page?

I am more than a little worried about the "Inter-species embryo" allowance - I don't think I'm going to be allowing any of my embies for research anymore, too scary


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya lovelies  

Well, just back from my 40th Birthday trip to Madeira - we had a ball. Stayed at Reid's Palace - which is THE place to stay on Madeira...oh what luxury. I was spoilt rotten.  

Even had a sneaky couple of glasses of champagne during the week to celebrate the milestone! Will be our last peaceful 5 star 'couples' holiday for some time, I guess!!

Came back to 20 week scan yesterday (actually 19w 5d) and beanie doing great - was waving and kicking etc and all measured fine. Have to say I can't conclusively feel anything at the mo - was looking at it on the screen giving me a right old boot but got no sensation at all...weird!!

Flower/Ems/Iccle - you hang on in there girls - I feel so funny posting my news next to mine, but hope it gives you some positive vibes and good luck for your future paths. I'm sending you all my love.

Kerry - how's it going hun - progressing nicely I hope.
Love n stuff to all

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower, Iccle & Em   Thinking of you all

Mother Hen ~ glad your had a lovely time hun. Very jealous you went away! We're both off next week which I can't wait for! All going well with us thanks, moving on nicely. Glad your scan was good.

Becs ~ I would definitely recommend Care, they are wonderful. Kind, helpful and know what they're talking about. Good luck


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just a quick hello and hugs all round girls   

Becs - can't recommend CARE highly enough. your in safe hands with them hun x

Not quite sure what i updated you all with last time?  We went for our NHS consultation at st marys on monday with a view to our next go (1st nhs) in march/april but i need to lose some weight.  I can't really think about it yet so just focussing at one thing at a time. losing weight and having our immune tests at CARE and then seeing how we feel at  Xmas.  Also started acupuncture this week and I enjoyed that.  Very up and down, think I'm fine one day then get a set back. I guess it just takes time.  Have a great weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ps. natasha honey (minxy) the message was for you chick, thinking of you hun and praying for you  xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
not been on for ages and noticed we'd fell right down the page so bumping up. everyone ok?

Em, I'll be ringing CARE any day now to start my uterine doppler scans, think from CD8 Mr P said, are they just like the IVF scans and will they do the morning?

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone

Sorry not been around for ages, you know how it is  
it's really knocked me for 6 this last time.

Flower ~ yes it's just like the scan, it's normally later than the normal scans, more like dinner time, but that could have just been me, you get to see and hear all the blood pumping around the uterus and tubes and ovaries, really good to see. Good Luck for your dopplers, when do you think you will start again?

Hope everyone is ok, sorry I feel like i've neglected you.

was gonna start FET around December but we have sold our house and bought another so should be moved before christmas, will go again when we are settled, you know what they say, new house new baby, lets hope so  

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi lovelies  

Just a quickie to say I'm thinking of you all and hoping you are all doin OK.

I am 22 weeks now and we've just started a little planning and I'm going to start buying a few bits next week - it's a bit weird knowing when to start as you feel a bit like you're tempting fate.

Daft in some ways, I know, when we have our longed for BFP but after a long journey, it's sometimes hard to shake off that protective attitude you develop to get you through the dark days.   Still, mum is knitting and DH is upstairs painting Bumpy's room so it's starting to feel very real now!!

How ya doing Kerryb - hope you are blooming.  

Ems/Flower & Iccle - glad you're still posting now and then - do think of you often and send up lots of prayers for you. 

New house sounds exciting Ems - are you moving far? Take it not to IOM just yet then!  

How are you Minxy? Sending lots of love  

Take care all

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi every one, well im in sunny oz with my best mate, thought I would have a break before baby comes.... had my first scan before I left and it was nice to finally see little one!!!!1

Hiya emma I definately be;lieve in new house new baby it worked for us!!!!  I got pregnant more or less straight away so hopefully its an omen.

Mother hen sis u find out the sex of little one? 

Hope every one else ok xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Afternoon all

Mother ~ WOW 22 weeks, thats flown by, hope you and bump are ok

Flower ~ hiya hon, hope the dopplers are going ok, hope you are ok

Hickson ~ hi sweetie, hope you are ok, been meaning to text you, been thinking about you

Princess ~ wow down under, you lucky thing, what i would do for a holiday somewhere hot at the moment. Our Katie is away working in Bali & Singapore at the moment, an educational from work, my educationals if i'm lucky are more often than not in Manchester  
hope you and bump are good

Kerry ~ hope you and bump are ok

Iccle ~ how are you chick?

Becs ~ Hope you are good and have seen about egg share at Care?

Charna ~ hope you still pop on and see us, sending you love X

We'll probably start FET around new year all being well, just need to get the move done and dusted and can concentrate on me.
We went into the ins and outs of a move to the IOM but when push came to shove Mick decided he would find it difficult to make the move there at the moment cos of his dad whose 70 and Ewan only being 8 (more like his mother would make it so difficult!) i've got to support him, it would be no good him moving if he's not 100% or he would blame me in the long run. So at the mo IOM is on a back burner, we know we will end up there in the end.
So we have found a house not too far from my Mum & Dads (next town to where we live now) a nice semi with gardens and a drive and garage. we have a yard and on street parking where we are now so it will be a bonus to be able to park!
And as my mum said a lovely garden to put the pram in!  

Right better shoot off to check the sunday roast
see you all soon
Love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls 

Em, I know just what you mean hun, I found this 2nd time so very hard it really hurts a lot more. I don't feel I will ever get over it.  Thanks for the info on dopplers...I haven't started them yet, just waiting for AF then I have to ring.  TBH I feel like forgetting the whole thing and waiting till the new year but its best to get it over with. How many times during the cycle roughly will I have to go? Bit worried that they are lunchtime with work.  Not sure about when were going again, if its NHS its gonna be April roughly (got to lose weight!) or private I'm not ready till the new year at least.  Having a decent break inbetween this time.

hi to everyone else sorry its short xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Lovelies,

Sorry not been around. feel kind of awkward posting when I know some of you are still finding it hard. Thinking of you Flower & Em.

Motherhen ~ wow 22 wks thats great hun. Sounds liek your doing well and getting organised.

Em ~ what a shame about the mvoe to IoM but probably best to stay close to home for now. Glad you've managed to find somewhere else, sounds lovely.

Flower ~  

Princess ~ wow Oz! Thats a fair trek when your preggers! I'm lucky if DH lets me take the train let alone fly anywhere! Have a fab time, I love it over thre. Lived in Sydney for a year eons ago!

Hickson ~ hoepy our ok too hun.

Well 16 wks already and its flying by! All going well so far. we have our 20 wk anomally scan on 26th Nov only 4 weeks to wait!

K
xxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya emms, Your sister is sooo lucky, the weather here is gorgeous I am going to Surfers Paradise tommorow then Byron Bay then we r planing to go to Fiji I can't wait...  I feel so much better now I am over here no sickness or anything....  Good Luck with your fet, dh and I bought a new house and planned to start icsi again in november then just fell pregnant naturally it happens it took us 5 years....

Kerrb - I remeber when u anounced your BFP it really is flying by Im going to have my 20 week scan over here then when I get home I might have one of those 4d ones, can't wait to have my next scan it is amazing, so r u finding out the sex or having it as a surprise?  have u any cravings mines lemons

Flower hope u ok hun xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Happy Halloween girls   xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

I hope you oldies all remember me.... (Flowerpot, Em, Iccle One, Hickson, Kerry and Charna)

Long time no speak. Just wanted to come back on and see how everyone was.

Kerry I am over the moon for you, big congrats. Em, Flower so sad things haven't worked for you yet, I will be keeping everything crossed for you both. IccleOne, Charna & Hickson hope you are OK didn't find any posts from you so not sure what the latest is with you three

As you may remember, I was pretty wiped out by my first BFP and then quick miscarriage and really felt that I couldn't carry on with the crazy fertility rollercoaster. However we had our review meeting and made a very last minute decision to have 1 last go...

Even though I responded poorly and DH had his worst ever sample we got 4 embies, 2 were transferred and we are now 13 weeks pregnant. We have been very cautious and hadn't told anyone up until we had our 13 week scan done on Tuesday but are both over the moon.

I remember even though I used to be pleased when I read about other peoples BFPs on here at the same time I was always sad and thought 'why not me? ' I just wanted to come on and update my story for all my old FF friends but also give hope to any new people starting on there journey. CARE are fantastic and have a really supportive team of nurses- (if any of them come on here a big thanks to MR Patel, Alison, Paula, Maxine, Sue and the South African nurse whose name I don't know.) so don't lose hope that it will never happen for you.

Good luck to everyone

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Guys

Fantastic news Sam, I'm so chuffed for you, it must have been so hard keeping it to yourself, bet you wanted to shout it from the roof tops   

Getting myself ready for the next rollercoaster ride again, FET, not sure whether to start D/R with next AF in Dec or wait till Jan, all depends on when we move, hoping it's new house, new baby  

Hi everyone else, hope you are all ok

Ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Em

I guess only you can decide when you will be ready to try again, the good things is you have some frosties now so u won't have to do the whole thing again!!

Will keep everything crossed for you..  

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow Samper I'm so so happy for you hun! What great news for us oldies!  

Princess ~ wow how long are you away for? Sounds like forever! Been to Surfers and Byron Bay, love it there. Infact am looking at two picture cards I bought there of the lighthouse and the Bay!! How spooky! How come your having your scan over there? We are going to find out the sex yes, DH is too impatient to wait!

Em ~ Hmmm....do you think having tx over xmas would stress you out or would you feel better getting xmas over with first then starting? Only you can decide but either way I really really hope this is the one for you  

 Flower, Hickson, Motherhen, Charna, and anyone I've missed.

xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi all!

I've not been on here for a while but we had our first consultation at Manchester CARE on Tuesday and we're going for it! We've been advised (by Dr Atkinson - lovely man) that IVF with ICSI is probably the route for us but there isn't a Manchester CARE thread on the ICSI section so would you mind if I posted here instead??

We should hopefully receive our short protocol in the post by the weekend, then we can order the drugs straight away, go for needle training and (fingers crossed) start on my next cycle!  AF is due in about 10 - 12 days so we're hoping we can fit everything in and be ready to start by then.

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Girls

Welcome Purple, I think we've all been through TX on here so we're all here for you, I saw Mr A originally, he's lovely, in fact they are all nice

Kerry ~ With FET i'll be on a LP, having to down regulate first so even if we start with next AF it'll then be day 21 for jabs and then nothing would be done this side of Christmas so no stress really, the only thing that'll decide it is when we get a date to move, there's no way i'd do it all together, that would be stressfull  

Princess ~ hope you are having a good time down under  

Sam ~ are you still going around with a massive grin on your face  

Hickson, Mother, Charna, Iccle, Becs, Flower ~ hope you are all ok

love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

hiya angels, I hope u will be able to start soon and I wish u all the luck in the world, when we were moving it took longer than we hoped for the sale to go through so hope it's not like that with u.

kerryb,  I went hot air balooning in surfers paradise and it was great, i have been to Byron bay before so we off to Sydney today.  I will have my scan here as Im not coming home until January.  My dh wants it to be a surprise but I will be finding out only 4 weeks to go xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Girls

Princess ~ how lucky are you to be able to take off down under and not come home till next year  

hope everyone is having a good day, the weather is nice and sunny  

see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Me again

hope you've all had a good Saturday

XXX


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

I know im very lucky but thinking of coming home soon for babys sake


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

It's been a long time since I posted I know - as with you Em and Flower, this last round of treatment has made me very sad and I haven't even looked at this thread from my last post until today.

Samper - brilliant to hear your news   ,  I really appreciated your companionship on my first treatment and missed you when you dropped off the board. 

Purple - you have posted here before haven't you? Glad you are getting ready for treatment, it can feel good just to be doing something can't it?

Kerry, wow time is flying! 

Well we are going to start again soon, not sure exactly when as we have an NHS treatment available (but wont be able to use until at least january) and which reminds me, we have a consultation appointment this month so I'll have to phone and get the date as I have forgotten.


We had our review appt at Care a couple of weeks ago, our recipient got pregnant. My initial (and according to folklore, true) reaction was to be pleased. On the one hand the woman that we shared with must have gone thorugh so much to even get to the point where she needed donated eggs, and for her to then get pregnant, especially from one of my eggs made me so happy for her.
And it also meant that my eggs work, I was so depressed after that last round of treatment because I was thinking that my eggs were sh*te and there was no hope - quite surprising to me to find that in offering hope to someone she in turn offered hope to me.
I all honesty I have felt some pangs of . . .  not quite jealousy as I'm not jealous of her . . . but I did get melancholy for a few days after we heard the news, thinking "what if I had got that egg?" - I know - that way lies madness, but it didn't last long and I still don't feel like she has my baby, I truly have no emotional attachment to that egg still. 
I still feel very sad about how our treatment has panned out, as I know you can all understand - I so dearly want to have a baby, however I know that it's possible now.
Dh has had a blood test to check for any chromosomal abnormalities that could be stopping embryo development (we know I'm ok chromosomally as that is part of the testing they do before they let you egg share) and we should have the results in the next week or so. Mr Lowe has said that he would put me on Clexane and Asprin to rule out any antibody problems in me as they wouldn't do any harm and if I had blood tests that proved a problem that would be the treatment anyway.

So we have the decision to make - do we take the NHS treatment that is free and where we keep all the eggs we have collected, but there's the idiotic lack of an appointment system, the 11% success rate for my age group in comparision to Care's 33%,where we have proper appointments, fantastic care but we will have to give up half our eggs again. We've decided to wait until we get the blood test results back before we decide where we are going to go.

On a lighter note we have decided to let our cat have kittens so we are going to my mums in Somerset next weekend to get her mated. We will have babies one way or another!!!



I just know I have missed people and it's not meant.

Love and luck to all


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies.

Just wanted to say Hello to everyone and tell you all where we are up to.Sorry for the lack of posts.I have been really fed up with IVF and today I am 41.I know that its not old, but in the world of IVF it is.

We have seen George at Notts and had level 1 and 2 tests. Results back for our apt on the 12th December..then hopefully start round 2 in January time..

Sorry no personals, but at the moment I'm finding it hard to cope with IVF.

Hickson xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hickson, Happy Birthday   great to hear from you, I know how you feel about posting, you don't post for a while and then it gets harder to post, we all know how it is but we'll all be here whether it takes weeks, months or years  

Iccle, great to hear from you as well,   it sounds like you have worked through your thoughts and have put everything in order in your head, I was on asprin and clexane on this last TX, the clexane kills but it's a small price to pay. 

Hi everyone else
sending you all lots of love 
Em XXX


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I rang CARE this morning because I was concerned that I wouldn't have time to get the drugs ordered, do needle training etc before my next AF and they have been very helpful.  I'm paying for the drugs over the fone this aft, they should be delivered on Weds and we are booked in for needle training on Thurs aft!  We should then be ready to start when AF arrives at the weekend.

It's all happening so quickly but we are very excited.  I'm not looking forward to the needle training though!

PC  x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Hickson  

Em - have replied to your personal

Purple, don't worry about the needle training it's much scarier in theory than it is in practice! And the big pink needles are for sucking up the 2nd lot of meds not injecting! I mention only because I got all sweaty and cried when I saw them the first time cos they were so scary  

Hi everyone else - hope you are all ok


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry I missed your birthday Hickson, hope you had a nice day xxx

Em ~ I guess its just deciding if you want to be doing tx whilst movning, I'm sure you'd be ok but I know what you mean. GL whatever you decide hun xxx

Purple ~ excellent news you'll be geting started soon hun. Lots of luck.

Iccle ~ hun I'm sorry you've had a bad time since you last tx. It is good news that your recipient got preggers though, and reassuring for you to know that your eggs are fine, I hope that gives you a boost next time round. IF you feel more comfortable at Care then stay there. WOuld you have NHS tx at St Mary's? 

Princess ~ so are you away traveling then if you planning on staying till Jan? Gosh thats brave of you. Sounds like your having a great time.

Samper ~ how are you feeling hun? How many weeks are you now?

Flower ~ hope your ok sweetie.

All ok with me lovelies, growing fast! Next scan 26th Nov, not long, then we will know what we are having!

xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Iccle one - thanks for the message about the pink needles.  My drugs arrived this morning and I was a bit concerned at the size of those needles!!  

Looks like we're all go now!  Just needle training left tommorrow and then hopefully AF won't be late so we can get moving.

A very nervous but excited PC x


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Girls - I'm still alive, sorry I have not been on much but when you know your treatment is a long way off you try not to think about it.

Good to catch up on you all - and our pregnant ladies !

God knows when we will be going for it again, hopefully next year, our relationship has improved but he never talks about it and I am 34 now    

Take care everyone will be on longer next time x

Em - any news on you moving over here yet?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one, lovely to hear from you, I'm so sorry to hear that your 2nd treatment didn't work especially as you have helped another lady to get pregnant. 

It's not my place to try and influence you, but I really would try and stay at CARE if I was you and even do another egg share whilst you can- they know you, they know your history and no disrespect to St. Mary's but I am sure you will be more relaxed doing another cycle at CARE where you know everyone than you would in a new environment. IVF is stressful enough as it is...

I really have got everything crossed for you that you get lucky 3rd time round...

I know it's controversial but I am convinced taking the DHEA for 3 months improved my egg quality, this last time the embryologist told us our embies 'were absolutely beautiful' and she didn't say that the first time- she kept going on about it. Admittedly I didn't respond well at all but I can't help but think my poor ovaries had just had enough after 10 cycles of clomid and then 2 cycles of menopur. 

Happy Birthday Hickson

Good luck with your first cycle PC, the first cycle is exciting you really feel like you are making positive steps towards getting pregnant 

Hi kerry I am now 14w 2days- not too much of a bump yet but none of my clothes fit me. I hope you are well.

Em, good to hear you sounding so upbeat...

Flower, I hope you are OK- sometimes it's good to get away from it all. We are all thinking about you.

Charna glad to hear things with you and hubby have improved 

Sorry if i have missed anyone

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening

Been working late today so just a quicky.

Hope you are all ok

Charna ~ great to hear from you, we planned on moving over when we sold our house, anyway we sold it about 3/4 weeks ago and put everything in motion to get jobs etc, but then Mick's dad was really off with us and then said a few horrible things including 'can't you wait till i'm dead' so it put enough guilt in Mick's mind for him to say could we put it off for a while. I think it was terrible of his dad to emotionally blackmail him into not moving away, I'm very upset/mad at him for doing it as Mick does everything for him but his brother is still the prodical son and better thought of. Mick said he would move over if i desperatly wanted to but how could i make him do that (even though i desperatly want to move over) and then something happen to his dad and him blame me for making him move.
so as it stands we have bought another house in the next town and we'll still move over but only when it's right for both of us (stamps feet, I want to move over NOW)
glad to hear you have got things back on track at home, keep in touch

Hope everyone is ok

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hope you are all having a good weekend 

Wrap up warm  

XXX


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi All

just a quicky - went to Somerset to my mums this weekend with my sister, two of her three kids and my cat!!

The vist was primarily to see if we could get my cat deflowered! I asked my sis to come for copany on the drive but she managed to talk me into bringing the two youngest as well! Mum has moved recently and is living in a static on the land of the house she has bought as the house is very nearly derelict.

Not sure if the cat did get mated - no bite marks and she's still offering herself to my Dh   - the weekend was productive though as we helped to insulate some of the temporary kennels   her chiahuaua (sp?) had 9 puppies   they normally only have 4!!!!! she has had to foster one of them to another ***** that only had 1 puppy though cos it was weak.

Whats DHEA Samper? 

Nice tohear rfom you too Charna   it's been ages!
right off to put the heating back on my fingers are freezing!

later girls

My sister managed to cram about £200 worth of dog treats in the car on the way home too, really bad stink of tripe all the way home and when dh went to work


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds like a lovely weekend Iccle, hope you had fun. And hope you got the smell out of the car!!

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Iccle one DHEA is a steroid that is naturally present in our bodies, but in reduced quantities as we get older, that seems to be recommended a lot in the USA to improve egg quality (particularly in poor responders- I know you're not a poor responder). To see best results you need to take it for 3 months as this is how long it takes for the eggs to reach maturity.

If you do a search on this forum or the internet you should find plenty of posts about it, and probably lots of different opinions about whether its good or bad...

Sounds like you had an adventurous weekend...

Hope everyone else is OK

Ironically our letter from St. Mary's came through at the weekend to say we had made the top of the list, so if anyone has just joined the list from East and central Cheshire PCT the waiting list is 2.5 years!

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

a very quick  to all you lovely ladies. hope you are all ok, sorry this is quick but i'm mad busy in work. Thinking of you all. We have postponed our tests until January as I want to give acupuncture a fair trial then in the new year just need to decide if its St Marys or CARE for our next go which at the moment is just to scary to think about xxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

i every one hope u are well

Hope u r ok flower, and deciding whether to stik or change clinincs is difficult but ty not to worry yousef at the moment, just take each day as it comes nd hopefully the accupunture helps xxx

whens the scan kery?

hope u are well Angels, hows your sister doin?

sou if i mised n e one the sun calling me xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Glad you are ok Princess   Katie is off to Mexico on Sunday   (i'm just jealous)

Flower ~ Hi hon, it's terrible having to decide, we got a letter from St Mary's as well, not sure what to do either  

Hope everyone else is ok

Hickson, Sam, Charna, Purple, Iccle, Kerry,


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi, hope everyone is well on this very cold evening!  

Well, we're on the second day of menopur injections.  Hubby is chief injector because I just couldn't bring myself to do it.  He's doing a fab job though and at least he's more involved  

First scan on Monday.  I can't believe we're really on our way with this! 

x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hope the injections are going ok purple   
good luck for your scan


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck for your scan on Monday PC, everythings crossed for you.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

My hubby was also chief injector!!!  I have everything crossed for you!!!  I have my sexing scan in 10 days just cant wait to see my my little one is xxx

I would be jealous too Angels so hows the move going?

EWhen is your scan Kerry?


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Sacn went ok today.  Plenty of follicles.  Of the 8 or so that she measured they ranged from 7.5 to 9.5mm.  Just had to up my menopur dose for tonight to try and boost them a bit but back to normal dose again tommorrow.
Next scan on Weds  

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Princess ~ Scan is on Monday and I can't wait!  Are you still in Oz then? 

PC ~ glad everyhting is doing what it should hun, good luck for next scan.

All ok here, very tired as been suffering with lurgy. But bump growing very fast!

xxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Glad everything is going ok pc.

Blimey Kerry u r getting big im worried I dnt seem to be growing that much can u feel baby move coz I can't....good luck with scan xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Kerry, I'm jealous of your bump. I just look fat around the middle... Princess I can't feel any movement yet either but apparently this is totally normal for a first pregnancy.

Hi everyone else, PC well done on the follies-hope you had a good scan yesterday as well, i remember how exciting/anxious those 1st monitoring scans are...

I hope everyone else is OK.

Also I was speaking to someone I work withand they had their baby through treatment at St. Mary's who were apparently fantastic. St. Marys wouldn't start treatment they had found what the problem was- they identified a clotting disorder and they conceived and carried to term in the 1st cycle with the help of heparin and baby aspirin. (This was after 2 negative cycles at MFS)- just wanted to share that as I know some of you will be off to St. mary's for treatment next. 

I'm off to sunny california for 3 weeks on 14th december so can't wait  It'll be nice to see a bit of sun...


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Princess ~ I have a good bump, but not gained weight for some reason! Well since the start of tx I've gained 4lbs   I'm sure everything is fine though. 

Sam ~ wow nice Xmas for you hun. Are you going to see your mum? I'm sure you dont just look fat hun. Bump will happen, you'll be amazed how quickly.

I can feel the baby now yes. Its so weird. Sometimes it like a little flutter, like butterflies, other times its like a kick! Strange feeling but wonderful too. I'm sure you'll both get them soon.

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, we off to stay with my Mum and dad for 3 weeks which will be nice, my Mum is so excited she's already been looking round the shop for buggies and Baby clothes... she'll be moving back to the UK once it's born!

Lucky you not gaining any weight, I have put about 1/2 stone on, but that's because the only way I could stop being sick was by eating!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope you have a lovely time hun. I'd love to get some sun but won't happen now. And won't be swimsuit fit for a long time  

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

hi girls

just wanted to let you know I had been on and had a read  

finished my job today and I start at my new place a week on Monday - looking forward to chilling over the next week cos I am sure that the new job is going to be nowhere near as fast paced as my old place.

I've hated where i am for ages, but was really sad to leave some of the girls today and was choking back tears all day    

We have also decided to back to care and do another share cycle -it was a hard decision to come to cos it will wipe our NHS entitlement but we decided we'd prefer to go back there after we did the weighing up.

I'll come back tomorrow and do some personals - was out at my gt aunts 90th bday last night and only got 6 hrs kip, then went straight to the pub from work tonight and then out for something to eat so only been home for about half an hour now, andit's so got to be bed time soon


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Kerry just thought I would widh u good luck for ypur scan Im having mine on wednesday,  Im really worried I can't feel the baby move I think there may be something wrong.

How for gone r u samper are u worried?

I think u hAve made the right decission flower as care know u and hopefully will be able to give u your dream this time around good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Princess, I am 16+5 so not quite as far gone as you but I did start to worry 'cos bump is not very big- but don't worry apparently it is very normal to not feel movement until week 20 in your first pregnancy so we are absolutely normal. I have got my next scan 2 weeks on Thursday (the day before I go to the States) an I'm worried about all sorts of things so it just natural.

Iccle one good to hear from you, it must be a relief now you have reached a decision, will be keeping everything crossed for you. Are you going to wait until after Christmas to start your next cycle?

Hope everyone else is OK....

Sam


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick update from me.  Scan on Fri showed around 25 follies ranging from 9.5mm to 18mm.  Egg Collecton booked for Monday and I've been told Dr Atkinson will be doing it.  

Good luck everyone   

x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Good luck with your egg collection tomorrow Purplechameleon   hope you get lots of juicy eggs


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning all

Good Luck for tomorrow Purple, here's to getting lots of nice juicy eggs    

Hi Iccle   have a good week off before starting your new job
Hi Charna   how's my lovely Island
Hi Sam   bet you can't wait for your next scan and then off to see your mum and dad
Hi Princess   good luck for your scan 
Hi Kerry   great piccie of you and bump
Hi Flower   Hope you are ok sweetie
Hi Hickson   (thinking about you hon  )

Not up to much, the buyer of our house has pulled out this week just as we were about to sign, can't say too much or i'll get thrown off here for swearing too much             

so back to waiting for a buyer  

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh No Em! Selling houses is such a nightmare, at least you can get on with your next cycle without worrying about moving...

PC wow 25 follies, good luck for EC, hope you get lots of lovely embies and a few to freeze- make sure you take it very easy for the next couple of weeks. I worked through most of my 2ww last time to keep my mind off it, I just took a couple of days off after the ET.

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya Lovelies  

Sorry been a stranger...been busy buying stuff for our Bump and getting long needed jobs done on house! I have had a real burst of energy and nesting instinct so have gone with it as I wanted to get as much as possible done before Christmas while I still feel like it!

The nesting bit is very weird....I have colour co-ordinated my wardrobe (eat your heart out Trinny!!) and organised all my kitchen cupboards (bit like Julia Roberts' freaky husband in 'Sleeping With The Enemy!')   . I don't need to buy any porridge for about a year as I found 3 unopened boxes I didn't know were there!!

I'm in my 28th week now - and BIG! Bumpy kicking like mad, which is hilarious. Glad to hear you're doing well Princess & Kerry B.

Good to keep up with you all and your news - see we have some newbies too. Good luck all.  

Em - sorry to hear about the house sale...what a bummer...here's hoping you get a new buyer soon who pays more!!  

Flower - thinking of you and hoping the acupuncture does the trick - I'd certainly say it helped me lots.  

Hi Iccle - Good luck in your new job. Hope it proves less stressful  

Catch you all soon

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Mother Hen - good to hear from you again

Em - crappy crap crap about the buyers letting you down, especially so late into the process  

Hope everything has gone ok for you today Purplechameleon    

Don't worry about not gaining much weight Kerry - it will make things easier when the baby is born  

I'm you'll be fine too Princess - 18 weeks is very early to be feeling movement

We finally got the stench of tripe out of the car    had to drive with the windows open for about two weeks and used nearly a bottle of febreeze!!
bleargh - it was gross!

not missed anyone else onpurpose but my late lunch is calling


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Kerry-  How did the scan go, mine is tommorow and im excited but nervous, can't wait to hear what u e having...

Motherhen-do u know if you r having a boy or a girl, it must be great to feel the baby moving still cnt feel nothing but got slight pains in my bk and stomach.

ems- sorry to hear about that its so frustrating especially with christmas around the corner xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just a quick  from me ladies.  I was off work last week without cover so its chaos here...i hope all is well with you all - goodluck to PC  

We went to our consultation at st marys and signed all the consents etc, we've pencilled in for spring time as I need to lose weight but haven't written off CARE for our last go instead, going to see what the new year brings.  interesting how they did the heparin etc for your friend.  They did tell us that if CARE find any abnormalities on our tests in January they wouldn't do anything different, even if they come back positive!

see you all soon xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good to hear from you Flower, strange CARE should say that! What is the point of doing the tests if they won't do anything different?? I just wanted to pass the positive feedback about St. Mary's more than anything, I've always had an unfounded negative opinion but in their case the Heparin and baby asprin did the job. Good luck for you whether you go to CARE or St. Mary's, lets hope 3rd time lucky works for you and your DH 

I hope everything went well yesterday Kerry.

Princess, surprised you are having your scan so early my midwife said they can't see everything they need to before 20 weeks! Its funny how opinions vary place to place(I am having mine a bit earlier because they wanted to do it before I go to the States so I'll be 19+5). I am going to wait until it's born to find out the sex- I want a surprise.

PC I hope everything is going well for you this week, I'll be thinking of you.

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi all, 

EC went well yesterday.  They got 17 eggs, 12 mature enough for ICSI and 9 fertilised!

Going back in tommorrow for ET  

Kerry x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

PC ~ well done on EC and fertilisation hun, thats fab. I guess your having ET tomorrow? Good luck  

Princess ~ good luck for your scan hun. I strated getting flutters at about 17/18 weeks but everyone is different so don't worry. 

Iccle ~ well done you for deciding to go back to Care. I think if you both feel comfortbale it will help with tx. I wish you all the luck in the world for your next tx  

Flower ~ hope you get sorted at work hun. I didn't know you'd signed all your forms etc for St Mary's.

Em ~ what a [email protected]@dy pain in the  hun. So will you staying put for Xmas?

Mother Hen ~ I'm like the freaky husband any, all my tins face the right way   Well done you being so organised, I hope I get like that I am still so tired all the time!

Sam ~ glad things are going well. Your scan piccie is fab.

Well 20wk scan was wonderful. Everything is in the right place and the right size. And we're having a BOY!!! Woo Hoo!!  So excited! He was covering his face, obviously cmaera shy! Am suffering with SPD (pelvic pain, caused by hormones relaxing the liaments and the bones seperating) but its barable at the moment. Certainly not complaining!

Love to all.
xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

PC- Well done on the EC and fertilisation, good luck tomorrow on the ET, hopefully you'll have some to freeze as well.

Kerry, congrats have you thought of any boys names yet- you must be soo excited now...I'm still at the stage where I've haven't really accepted I'm having a baby- it must be after having such a struggle to conceive...


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi guys

PC ~ Fantastic news, good luck for ET tomorrow, take it easy  

Princess ~ good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Kerry ~      blue all the way then   great news, so exciting.
Yes we'll be staying put for christmas, then will see how we are with any viewings/offers as to whether we'll start FET in the new year or wait. you can guaruntee that we'll decide to start and then someone will buy the house, sods law, I was looking forward to new house new baby, 

Mother ~ I'm a bit freaky like that as well, sure i have a bit of OCD  

Hi Sam, Hi Flower, Hi Hickson, Hi Charna, Hi Iccle

ta ra for now
Love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well done Puprlechameleon fantastic result!!!!

And Kerry - a boy! You'll be able to do the whole "gender specific" shopping now  -aww I'm going all gooey  

Em - I have a bit of OCD too - my tins have to be grouped by type and all facing front too! I also have to have my money notes facing the same way in my purse


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls. We are really excited! Can't wait to start shopping.

Sam ~ I still feel like that sometimes, like 'Am I really pregnant?' but then I get a kick or something and think Oh yeah, I am!! You will feel it too soon.

Em ~ you will get your new house, and a baby too hun   

Iccle ~ gosh you were up late! 

Hope everyone else is ok  

xx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

ET went well yesterday - a grade 1 and a grade 2 on board  

Unfortunely none of the others were suitable for freezing so we don't have any frosties  

PC x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Love the scan picture Kerry. I am getting nervous/excited about my 20 week scan now, I wish I could feel 'titch' moving- I've got my 18w antenatal on Monday so hoping they do a fetal heart check so I can at least hear him/her- can you remember what happened in your 18w appointment.

DH is changing his mind about finding out the sex, I don't think he can wait another 5 months!

Fingers crossed for you now PC- the next 2 weeks are the worst bit having to wait, so lots of     try to take things easy and lots of positive thoughts...

Princess, how did your scan go- hope everything went well, let us know.

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello every one!!!

First of all a big congratulations to Pc, I have everything crossed for u and don't worry about not having frosties it only takes one and u have a 2 great chances on board...keep us informed of your progress sweetie.  Take good care of u and those precious ones xxx

Oh emms I feel so sorry for u but I trully believe everything does happen for a reason and u n mick need to sit down and decide whether to do fet before or after the move only u can decide, but I believe in the theory new house new baby as it worked for me straight away!! I just hope its your turn this time hun, has Katie come bk from her travels?  Give her my love xx

Sam - I really don't know how u can be soo relaxed I was dying to know what baby was dh wasn't too bothered but when it came to it he wanted to know, its just so much easier and I think its a surprise enough to actually give birth to the baby n see him or her for the first time.  i feel like I am not pregnant too still can't feel anything at all.  As for scannig earlier, in oz they perform the scan between 18-20 weeks and they can actually determine the sex at 16 weeks the lady was telling me plus I think they r more advanced here or caring coz I was in there about 45 mins she looked at the brain blood vessels and all sorts.

Well Im having a baby boy too but she sed Im a week or soo sooner than what I thought, I really thought he was a girl though but Im glad he seems healthy.

Blue all the way for Manchester Care girls xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats Princess on having a boy, so does that you mean you are 20 weeks or 18 weeks? When are you going to start shopping? I've done a bit more reading and it does seem pretty standard that this scan is done between 18-20 weeks, obviously it just a local thing that we have it at 20 weeks here in Macclesfield.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Yea it is a local thing where I am from too I guess ozies r more impatient lol....im either 18 or 19 there is a dispute in countries well its only a week so decided not to change my ticker just yet. 

I have started shoppin already blue blue blue dh is over the moon we r having a littlee boy although I must say I was hoping for a girl but Im just thankful that he is well and healthy I know how blessed I am just can't wait to see him.  Im looking at names on the net got a few in mind.  How about u? n Kerry?  

so wen is your scan samper n have u changed ur mind about finding out lol xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya all

Princess ~ fantastic     
Katie is home from Mexico tomorrow, she's just had 2 weeks holiday out there   (not envious really) she was only back a week from Bali (work) then flew out to Mexico.

Hope you are all well

Our Christmas tree is up, we love Christmas, seeing as we won't be moving anytime soon we thought we might as well get the tree up.

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Princess my scan is a week on Thursday, definitely not going to find out the sex- I really want to wait until he/she is born.

Your sister sounds like a real jet setter Em, is she working abroad or is she just young and carefree and making the most of life?

I hope everyone else is OK

Sam


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone..

Sorry I have been AWOL recently. I havent been too well.Doc says that I am suffereing form Anxiety and Panic attacks, and I'm finding it difficult to cope at the mo..

What a terrible day . Dh is putting up shelves in the kitchen, and I'm about to try and do my reflexology Homework..We hav put back having Tx till next year, and see george in Jan 08, but if I dont feel to well, then I'll put it back further.

Em - Sorry to hear about your hse falling through. We bought out tree y'day, and DH is dying to put it up.

Princess - congrads on a boy.That great news..any names yet?

Sam - glad that your Pg is going well and good luck for your scan on thursday.

PC - Good luck in your 2ww. You have done so well. I found this the hardest part of IVF. Just relax...and positive thoughts..

Hi to Motherhen, Flowerpot and Iccleone 

Hickson xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All

Hi Hickson ~ nice to see you posting again, here if you need me  

Sam ~ my sis works for Thomas Cook on the training side so she gets lots of training courses abroad, lucky thing. Mexico is her holiday, no work on this one, just lying around and drinking probably  
she was supposed to go with her other half but they have just split up so a couple of her friends went instead.

just done a roast tea so it'll be ready for when we come home from the gym.

see you all later
love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya yea come up with a few names tell me what u thin my son is mixed race by the way so here goes.  I want to give his middle name as james after my late father but dh doesn't so dunno how we will go on with that.

Kayden
Haris
Jalen
Kenan
Junaid 

sorry to hear u feeling ill hickson hope u r better soon and hopefully 2008 will be a good year for u xxx

Good luck for the scan samper I bet u can't wait, u r sooo good not finding out im sure the experience will be sooo magical it looks like we will be giving birth at the same time wots ur due date?

Christmas is just not the same in oz I think its a weather thing 

hope everyone else is fine xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello,
Any room for one more

We have been referred to CARE Manchester, well, the gynae consultant said last wednesday he is sending the letter across.

When do you think we might get our first consultation?? 

It has been mentioned that it can be a good idea to get some tests done at your gp, which are these and how do I go about asking for them

Bit of info- Im 23 hubby 25, ttc 2 yrs, unexplained!! Hoping to try IUI or IVF. 

Hope someone can help me!

P.S Soooo excited about the open day on 12th


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Lovelies,

Princess ~ its normal for this scan to take longer as they have to check measurements, blood flow, kidneys, heart, cleft palette amongst others. Ours was about 30 mins. Everywhere is different as to timings of scans too, each PCT is different as will be countries. Glad to hear everything is going well, and congrats on expecting a   Lovely names too.

Sam ~ at my 18 wk antenatel I was in and out in a flash! Checked BP, listened for heartbeat, checked urine and asked if any problems. Lovely ladies though, I saw Jodie and another lady that time. Your scan will be here before you know it, and everyhting will be fine. You'll start feeling bubs move very soon. I have a nocturnal baby, comes awake when it gets dark! And especially when I go to bed!

Naimh ~ Welcome hun. It ususally take 4-6 weeks for an appointment to come through, but could be sooner or longer depending on how busy they are! Itsa greta clinic, all lovely people.  I think the tests worth doing are bloods and maybe a   analysis for DH although they will do them all again when you for your appt. Good luck and keep us posted.

Hickson ~ lovely to see you hun  

Em ~ hope your ok. Did you decide to wait until after Xmas for next tx?

Motherhen ~ how are you getting on? My SPD is soooo painful! 

PS ~ glad everything went well.     for test date.

Iccle ~ hope your ok hun.

Flower ~ and you too  

All fine here. Bladder being used as a punchbag! But all good!

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Guys

I heard 'Titch's' heart beat for the first time today, I did nearly cry- I haven't cried at any of the scans so far but it was amazing hearing it. I think we have finally told all our friends now, we told the last lot on Saturday night. I think they think we are crazy waiting so long but after such a battle I just don't want to gloat or take it for granted, if that makes sense.

Princess my due date is 5/5/2008 when is yours? Love the names

Kerry when is yours, are you have bubs in Macclesfield? have you thought of any names.

I think DH is desperate for a girl he was in Woolies yesterday cooing at the pink babygrows!!

Nice to hear from you Hickson, so sorry to hear you aren't well- heres hoping you have a better 2008.

Em, how lucky is your sister!!

Naimh- welcome aboard, CARE are great, really supportive and friendly- keep us posted on how you get on.

PC- I hope everything is going well, how many days left now  - try not to worry about any symptoms or lack of them, everyone's different.


I hope everyone else is well

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya

Sam ~ great news on hearing the heartbeat  

Kerry ~ yes we decided to wait till after Christmas for FET, not sure if we'll start D/R end of Dec or end of Jan, will play it by ear (and ££££££)

Princess ~ love all the names, you should have dads name somewhere if you want, you'll please your family and you DH's

hi everyone else

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam ~ fantastic you got to hear the HB, its so weird isn't it! I almost cried as well! My due date 13th April and yes I'm going to Macclesfield. I'm under Dr Dean in the gynea clinic so wanted to have bubs there. They've been great and the MW's are so lovely. 

Em ~ thats good then, just see how you feel in the next few weeks.

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

Kerry I am with Mr Hall, the consultant who put me on Clomid all those months ago.. not met Mr Dean, yep the MWs I've met so far have been great...

You never know if you're late and I'm early we could end up in there together...

Em, hopefully this will be the one for you  

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Niamh84,

They told us the appointment would take 6-8 weeks but we got it in 4 so that was good, I had my bloods done at the gp to check on ovulation and they just faxed the results over to care so that saved us some money....I was an egg donator which also bings the cost down, have u thought about doing this at all?  It is soo exciting and I 100% recomend care so good luck hun and keep us all informed.  

KerryB - I think the 20 week scan must be more intense than the 12 week as I just seemed to be in and out the first time so have u thought of any names yet... your so lucky to feel him moving still cnt feel a thing.

Samper - Well i have been given 2 due dates the 25th April and the 2nd of may, aww thats so sweet of your husband my dh wanted a boy but I secretly wanted a girl but im over the moon to have him growing inside me and I just know he will be a mummy's boy, Im sooo in love already its undescribalble I have decided to do moe egg shares in the future as I believe every woman should have this feeling xx any movements yet hun?

pc- how r u coping hun im thinking of u good luck how many days have u got left?

Good to hear u have decided to do the fet after chistmas Angels lets just pray the new year bings in a new baby for u....c'mon 2008!!!

hope every one else is ok xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Princess ~ yes its a more intense scan at 20wks as they ahve to check everything is growing properly. We hav e a few names but it keeps changing every day! He probably won't look like what we choose and will end up with something else!

Sam ~ you never know! We could be room mates!   I hope I don't go over though will be miserable


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Princess, thanks for thinking of me.  I'm halfway there, 7 days down, 7 more to go.  This time next week..........

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

PC ~


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

Not posted properly for a while but been quite busy, I took my cat back down to my mums at the weekend cos she was heavily in season (trying to hump dh and the table the wierdo).

I also started my new job on Monday and have had a brain like mush since!!

I have news though - I have been matched today and start on 17th Dec - I can't wait. I'm not as overtly excited as I was the first two times because of the negative results but I am looking forward to trying again, no need to say that I hope it works this time, we all know how that is!!!

Naimh - welcome to the board, the staff at Care Mcr are lovely, never had a bad visit yet!

Em - how's it feel to have made a decision on when to have the FET? - I always feel better knowing what I am doing even if it is a coule of months of, gives me something to look forward to.

Sam, must be great to hear the heartbeat - don't know if I could make it through a pregnancy with a dry eyed day!!! 

PurpleChameleon  how you feeling? Hope the wait isn't driving you too nuts 

Hey Hickson - sorry about you feeling ill, not surprising though with how stressful treatment can get though really. I get the odd "moment" and I find that having a mantra helps (a repetitive phrase that you do when meditating usually) mine is "raindrops on roses" from the sound of music , bit silly really but the slow tempo helps me calm down and relax my breathing.

Princess - I would so love to be in Oz - trying to talk dh in to emgrating but he keeps looking at the criteria for Canada so we may have a wrestle on our hands in a couple of years 

Pretty sure I have missed a couple of you 

Later x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Iccle one, the 17th Dec is my birthday!! I genuinely hope this time is your time, you really deserve it especially after helping someone else get pregnant last time!! I will be thinking of you   DH and I were thinking of going over to Oz, but we decided it was too far away from our families so we settled on Canada. We sent in our application earlier this year- unfortunately the processing times for Canada are 4-5 years so we have a long wait, but it should be worth it. We are planning to go to Vancouver.

PC, how are you feeling- tried to avoid testing early if you can- if you really have to try to test only 1 day early... I admit I tested 2 days early on cycle 1 and 1 day early last time with a highly sensitive internet test. Fingers crossed for you, keep us posted.

Kerry, I would hate to be late as well, I am banking on being early though. I was a massive 9lb4 my oldest brother was an even bigger 11lb 4 and my younger brother and sister who are twins were 9lb and 6lb 4 and we were all early. So I am anticipating a whopper-  2-3 weeks early would be OK ( as long as 'Titch' is nice and healthy).

Princess still can't feel any movements yet, the MW wasn't worried though she said I should start feeling something around 20 weeks

Hi Em, Flower, Hickson, Niamh and anyone else I may have missed.

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi ladies...

The weather is absolutely gorgeous in oz at the minuite summer is well and truly here...yipee!!  Australia is a beautiful country and I much recomend immigrating here but i am biased lol...

Samper - Im really worried as Im 20 weeks 2moz or maybe not according to oz I just wont stop worrying untill i feel something then wen I do feel him I will find something else to worry about, tried talking to him this mornin dh told me not to worry he just likes to sleep like his mum (cheeky bugger)

Wow iccle one thats great news and not long to wait at all...so did your recepient get pregnant last time...I egg shared and the other lady unfortunately got a BFN but I am thinking of donating my eggs again in a couple of years.  so will egg collection be round christmas time...lets hope the new yr is lucky for you xxx

pc- the 2ww is the worst time  I just went crazy and it really did feel like 2 months not 2 weeks time just seems to stop but u seem ok unlike I was I have everything crossed for u and trully wish u all the luck in the world so what r u doing to keep your self busy?

Hiya Kerry- I feel exactly the same I really hope I don't go over just want to meet my little man sooo much but hey I got a funny feelin he not in any hurry to come out he seems pretty relaxed in there since I not felt him yet.  dh and I were discussing the names on the phone last night n I sed we will prob change our minds wen we see him.  My mum had her names planned all along for my sister but when she was born called her something completely different so we will have to wait and see.

hope every one else is good xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ fab news you've got a date to start again hun. Third time lucky I can feel it. 

Sam ~ Wow biggggg babies! I was 8lb 13 and but my sister was only 7lb 6.  DH was 9lb. Hoping for a normal sized baby!   Wow going to canada that would be lovely. 

Princess ~ My IL's have just got back from Oz, they did a huge 25 day trip from Borneo to NZ to Oz then back. Lucky buggers! I'm sure you'll start to feel bubs move soon, don't worry.

Think my energy is returning I feel like 'doing' stuff today! Weird  

xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello everyone!
So pleased today, our referral has finally reached care, they told me over the phone I should expect to wait 8-10 weeks and that it we want to get on the cancellation list we have to wait till we get the letter through with our appt date and time.

Tried asking my gp for the hep b and c and HIV she said the NHS wont pay for them. What do I do now?? Do I have to get them done at care or can I pay for them at the gp??


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening all

Hope you're all ok

will be back tomorrow with some proper personals

love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Niamh84- it's rubbish that the NHS won't pay for HepB or HIV, what if you suspected you had them !! Try and find out where your nearest GUM clinic is you will be able to get them done there or even ask to see another GP. Where abouts do you live? I still find it astounding how differently we are treated depending upon who we see!!

PC how are you doing?    Not long to go for you now.

hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Niamh84 - Our NHS GP wouldn't do our bloods either so we paid and had them done at CARE, but DR Atkinson (at CARE) said that you could get them done free by going to your local GUM clinic and lying saying you've had unprotected sex and want to check for HIV and Hep.  They'll then do them for free.

I think I'm coping ok.  There's no chance of me testing early.  I've had enough of seeing 'not pregnant' on tests over the past couple of years, I'm not risking seeing it again by testing too early!  
This 2WW really has been the l-o-n-g-e-s-t two weeks EVER!!  I'm so glad it's nearly over - only 3 more days to go    Actually, saying that - I am terrified of test day arriving and having to do the test.  I don't know what I'll do if it's -ve    Please, please, please let it be a      
I went back to work 5 days after ET so that's been keeping me busy, but the days have really dragged.

Not long to go now.....

x


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Pc- I have everything crossed for you and it is soo dissapointing testing early thats what I did and it's just not worth the torture.  Keep us posted sweetie.

Niamh-  My gp did the bloods no problem, it's ridiculous but take the ladies advice and book an apointment at the local gum clinic its less time consuming going to care and cheaper for you Ivf is costly enough without having to pay for blood tests you can and r entitled to get for free.  

Im flying bk to england tommorow which Im sad about I wish I could stay here forever but I know its better to go now and get all the ate natal care I need at home.

Hope every one else ok


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

PC- Good luck, you have amazing staying power not testing early. I felt dreadful the day before test day last cycle so tested a day early but you are right to wait. Keep us up to date we are all thinking of you...   

Princess you'll probably be getting back to the UK just as I'm heading off to California, my Mum and dad are trying to convince me to have the baby over there but I agree with you I'd rather continue my ante natal care over here.

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi ladies,

How are we all? I'm really suffering with SPD, going to get a physio appt booked as I can't take another 18wks of pain. Also had some bloods done last week to check iron levels and had a letter throught to say my Dr wants to repeat them, I hope everything is ok. Will go on thursday.

Princess ~ you'll be on your way back soon, have a good flight.

Sam ~ what date do you go hun? Have a great time won't you.

Em ~ hope you well sweetie,

Flower ~ 

PC ~ good luck hun    

Hickson ~ how you doing hun?

Iccle ~ do you have a start date? I can't remember if you said!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, mind like a sieve!

xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi everyone hope you're all ok today, having a slight freak out moment worrying that it might end up being just us as the info evening tomorrow night. We havent recieved a confirmation letter or anything eeep.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't think we got a confirmation through for the open evening either, we just asked to go to the next availble one and went.

Don't wory you won't be the only ones.

xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Kerry!!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ouch Kerry sounds nasty! Fortunately (touch wood) I've escaped that one... I think its pretty common for woman to need iron supplements during pregnancy so wouldn't worry too much. If it was urgent they would have rung you up rather than writing a letter...

I'm off early friday morning, I went to the Dr's yesterday because I'm petrified of flying, she has prescribed Beta Blockers which she said will be fine for the baby, but her suggestion was to have a couple of glasses of wine!! She said it won't do 'titch' any harm...

I'll be glad when we get there.

DH has crumbled and says he want to find out the sex on Thursday... it is still in debate 'cos I'd still rather wait.

PC been thinking about you all day, really hope it's a positive for you   let us know how you get on...

Iccle One you only have a few days to go now until you start dr'ing- you must be really excited!! Good luck

Hope everyone else is OK

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Naimh ~ hope the open evening was good hun.

Sam ~ Not long to go now, so jealous!! I'm sure you'll know whether to find out or not when you get to your scan. GL 

Think my lurgy is back, only more flu like this time. Feel wretched!  

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Kerry- poor you seems like you are suffering at the moment with both the flu and SPD  Hope you're feeling better soon

PC- Hope you've had good news today...Let us know. One way or another you'll find plenty of support here 

Hi everyone else, hope everyone is OK

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Went to the open evening last night and was by far and away the youngest one there by aout 14 years   Ho hum

We met Mr Atkinson, Louise the embryologist, Sue a Nurse and a new receptionist lady. We were shown all the recovery rooms the "theatre" etc, was quite weird as it wasn't at all how I expected it to be. I found it all really interesting and CANT WAIT till we get our appt letter. 

One question tho- we've decided we definitely dont want to egg share, we have unexplained and we have a limited amount of cash available- now, if we go to our consultation and say look we've got say £10k available and we want to do the treatment that is most likely to result in a live birth would they be prepared to bipass tx like IUI so we can go straight for IVF??

Sooooooooo excited


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello ladies just a quick hello from me 
no time to catch up...just about to leave work to go to the GP's as have this horrid chesty lurgy thats going about and i may need antibiotics.  another birthday feeling rough!
I'll try and get on next week to wish you all a happy xmas.
Popped into CARE last night with xmas pressie for the nurses and secretaries, felt very strange being there again.
hope all is well xxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Naimh

Like you I have unexplained, so from my experience they don't tell you what treatment you should have they simply give you all the options and let you decide.

In our case we expected failure from our first treatment (unfortunately it is a numbers gain and whilst some people do get the magic BFP straight away for most people it can take a few goes) so we decided to go for the cheaper and less invasive IUI with clomid. When that did fail we decided to have another go at IUI with Menopur, I over responded and had to switch to IVF, it did work but unfortunately a m/c followed at 5 1/2 weeks. Luckily our 2nd IVF (3rd treatment cycle) was more succesful as you can see from my picture.

Only you can decide what is right for you, so yes they will let you bypass IUI and go straight to IVF if you ask them. ( I would be inclined to not discuss your budget with them)

If you have also made up your mind to go straight to doing an egg share you can e-mail the donations team directly to get things moving a bit faster (their e-mail address is on the website)  you will need to have a seperate appointment with them before you can start an egg share.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Hope everyone else is OK, PC thinking of you...
Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks so much for that reply samper. Its so good to have info from people who have been there before. Dont feel so bad about associating cash with babies.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Naimh ~ glad the open evening was good hun. Sue is the loveliest nurse, they're all lovely but she's the best! I think the same as Sam, don't discuss your budget with them, its entirely up to you what tx you do. They will go through all the options with you and you and DH can decide what you'd like to do. they won't pressure you to do anything your not happy with, just present you with all the information.  Mr A is lovely, he did my egg collection. Mr P did our consultation and Mr L our ET. Can't speak highly enough of them all.

Flower ~ hope you get on ok at the Dr's and they give you something to clear your chest up.

Sam ~ Cold is defo back, so annoying. How's you?

xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

ooooh yay Im glad all your repsonses are so positive. I think we will being going straight to IVF, obviously now, we wont be telling them our max budget, but we will let them know we only have limited funds and want to spend them in the most successful way possible


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Niamh, you've still got time to think about whats best for you so don't stress too much yet, when we first started this thread there was a girl called Jane and she got a BFP after her 1st IUI ( she's not had the baby) so don't rule it out totally it does work for some people 

Poor you Kerry, I think our immune systems are extra vunerable at the moment 

Well had my 20 week scan today- had to have 3 goes 'cos she couldn't see everything she needed to, we got there in the end though and everything looks fine... Thank God.

We did crumble and ask the sex, she couldn't tell conclusively but she said she would be more inclined to think that it is a Girl!! But she said to think of some boy's names as well, just in case...

Good to hear from you Flower, sorry you aren't feeling great- when is your birthday, happy birthday if we've missed it.

Iccle One, good luck with your next cycle- I'll be thinking of you on Monday.

I'm sure I'll be logging on from california, but if not have a great Christmas everyone and here's to lots more BFPs in the New Year

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Naimh ~ don't worry to uch, they will be understaning as they know a lot of people have limited funds. they won't pressure you to do anything, its all up to you.

Sam ~ glad everything was well at your 20wk scan. Wow how its gone quickly! Have a lovely christmas with your folks in California! And congrats a   or is it a    

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi girls

not been on cos i've been soooo busy at work and covering classes due to this bug thing that has never gone away.

hope you are all ok and ready for christmas.

I finish work next Friday so i'll have more time to post and keep up

see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Every one, 

Well got home safely but the flight did knock it out of me but getting over it all now.  Dh has decorated the living room and has done a good job.  Imsure I felt bubs moving this morning at last Im so happy but still worried so booked myself in for a midwife appointment on wednesday...will they check the heart beat as I haven't had an 18 week check?

I just can't believe how unbearbly cold it is so dh has booked us a holiday to Egypt on Thursday so we will be away for xmas its just not the same this year after the fall out with me and my mum. 

Samper looks like you will be having a girl, usually wen they can't tell it turns out to be a girl from what ppl have told me so thats absolutely great news....the lady knew straight away that mine was a boy but either way we r all trully blessed.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hey girls - just thought I'd pop in and say hello before my tea arrives.

We've just got back from my mums, cat in tow (hopefully pregnant!) it's so good to have her home and I think she is relieved too cos she has followed me all over the house, she's curled up next to dh right now.

Well I start a bit earlier than I thought as i have gotten AF this evening, so I start my jabs tomorrow. It's really weird you know because since I had my op to remove my tubes I get pretty much no warning to bleed, I go for a wee and it's just there!! (sorry if tmi!!) it's great   especially after 20 years of so much pain.

Typical about not being able to get a definite about the sex Sam   

Glad you enjoyed the open evening Niamh - everyone at Manchester is great and I didn't think there would be a problem. Hope you get to start soon!

Flower and Kerry - hope you feel better soon girls, what is SPD by the way??

Princess glad you got home ok, and Egypt for Xmas - lucky you!!!!

Hi Em - how are you? do you have a date for your FET yet?

Not heard from you PC - hope you are ok hon  

Right gonna go wash up for tea - hi to anyone I have missed - didn't mean to !


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Arrived safely in Orange County, bit worried how flying would effect 'titch' but feeling OK today. The weather is perfect for me - low 70's today so warm but comfortable.

Princess no wonder the flight took it out of you, that is a long flight! Didn't realise you had left DH at home, it must be nice to see him.

Iccle One, how long will you have before EC? When do you start your scans? Good luck with everything  

Good to hear from you Em, have a nice relaxing Christmas before you start FET in the new Year

Hi, to everyone else.

PC, still thinking about you...


Sam


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi all  

Just popped on for a catch up. Been nursing one of these grotty colds that are about...just wish it would go now as had it a week and it's making it difficult to sleep.  

Bubs is doing well - we have had a 4D scan - bit weird but amazing at the same time.  We have some lovely shots of our little one, as well as moving footage. It was asleep most of the time which is good - (stops distortion apparently). So funny when it was yawning and rubbing its eyes. 

We didn't find out the sex...happy to wait for a surprise.  

Can't believe it's only 10 and a half weeks till due date. Time will whizz by after Christmas, I guess. Am taking it easy over Christmas, going to family both Christmas and Boxing Day and to the NE coast (we have family house there) for New Year. I'm hoping that the cold, crisp weather continues as I'd much rather have that than rain.

I finish work for Christmas on Thurs so only 3 days to do this week as don't work Mons. Not back till 8th Jan and have hospital appt then. Then 12 days to work after Christmas before I start my maternity leave. Feels weird thinking of 12 months off after working for 21+ years!

Good to hear all your news. If I don't get on again beforehand, I hope you all have a Happy Christmas and a successful New Year, whatever stage you're at.  

   


Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry to be a pain again girls. 

Our referral letter reached care on 7th December, does anyone have any ideas as to when we will recieve correspondance from them as to when our appt will be?? Am I being extremely naieve hoping for an appt late Jan??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Naimh ~ ours came through quite quickly so you might be lucky hun and get something through. Keep ringin them to check, they don't mind.

Sam ~ glad you arrived safely hun and that the weather is nice, its   today in Wilmslow!

Princess ~ Wow what a jet set baby you'll have! Glad your starting to feel movemt. BK has been jigging all weekend, and its not always comfortable!

Em ~ not long to go now hun, I finish on Friday too thank goodness.

Mother Hen ~ glad your 4D went well, we're hoping to ahve one in January. Can't wait to see BK again. Keeping windering if I am actually pregnant despite seeing him at 6wk, 8wks, 12wks and 20wks! Still doesn't seem real! You've only got 10wks to go, wow!

Iccle ~ hope the cat is pregnant hun   Gld your getting to start earlier than expected. Hope all geos well over Xmas.

Flower ~  

Well am suffering horribly with this cold. Haven't stopped coughing today, its awful. Just keep thinking its not worth taking a day of when I finish on friday, plus wont get paid if I do. Going to see Take That on saturday so I hope I feel better by then. Still got all my food shopping to do for Xmas (cooking for  and still got DH's present to get! Oops  

xxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya Ladies

Niamh - I got my appointment through pretty quickly too so hopefully if they not too busy they will get in touch and Kerry is right they don't mind u phoning I used to call quite alot.

Kerry - Sorry to hear your not feeling well, hopefully seeing take that will cheer you up and u have a great christmas.  

Motherhen - I think the 4d scans are just amazing, dh and I are seriously thinking about having one maybe february time, Did you get the dvd I think that would be amazing to show your child when he/she grows up.  I can relate to Kerry too its hard to take in that we are going to be mums soon...ten weeks that is goin to fly by Im going to begin the nursery in jan....or is this too soon?

Sam - glad u arrived safe, when are you coming back to cold england?

Angels - hope u ok Angels and looking forward to the xmas break xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls
sorry if i haven't kept up very well 

Kerry - hope the lurgy clears up hun ready for Take That at the weekend! 

Sam -wow California - have a great time - I'm jealous! My birthday was Sunday - thankyou!

Niamh - hiya hun, dont think we've "spoken" before?   your appointment letter will come soon I'm sure.  The secretaries there are fab and don't mind you ringing or emailing them so if your getting anxious don't hesitate to contact them

Em - how are you doing hun?  are you raring to go in the new year?  I still feel so low and emotional about it all, i can't face it all yet   Lets hope 2008 is our year 

Mother Hen - wow! your time is flying by!

Iccle - you all ready to go again?    

 if i have missed anyone. Nothing much here. been having acupuncture and it seems to have had a good impact on my AF...less pain etc so lets hope it helps the IF too.  Diet has gone completely to pot so its dieting mad in the new year for us otherwise our NHS go is out the window and its FET instead privately.   Still very emotional and finding Xmas hard this year.  Looking forward to time off work but thats about it.  I'll be glad to see the back of 2007 thats for sure. This might be my last post before Xmas now so just in case -   I hope you have a wonderful Christmas and here is to a great 2008 for us all xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All

Great to see you posting Flower, I know what you mean about being sick of it all   we've decided to put it off for at least another month, so will probably start DR at the end of Jan.

Hope everyone else is ok
I'll be posting more once i've finished work on Friday, so much to do so little time  

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya

Flower - Good to hear the acupunture is having a good effect on Af Ive heard it can work wonders so fingers crosssed for you hun, I think 2008 is definately your year.

Angels - It's silly to rush straight in to fet if you are not ready besides it will be good to give your body a break from all the drugs.  bet you can't wait to finish work...

Well Im off to the midwife at 11.20 then going to my best friends house to drop her christmas and birthday pressie off...Dh is taking his staff for a meal tonight and I have insisted on coming so yay no cooking for me today.  Then I will start packing as we jet off tomorrow.


Take care xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Rain here this morning, so will indulge in some retail therapy. I couldn't resist buying some baby clothes on Monday, things over here are soooo cheap and they were sooo adorable- hopefully it will be a girl otherwise I'll be selling some adorable girls baby clothes on e-Bay in May!!

We were also looking at the buggies, the one we looked at was a travel system for $200!!! I think we will look around at a few but at that price it will be be worth bringing one back with us...

I woke up in agony yesterday, it was so bad my Mum and DH nearly took me to the hospital, I'm pretty sure it was only trapped wind but I could barely walk with the pain!! it's pretty scary being so far away from my own midwifes etc. Fortunately it disappeared after a few hours.

Flower, lovely to hear from you-lots of    that 2008 will be your year.

Princess have a fab time in Egypt

Kerry hope your lurgy has cleared up

Em, have a lovely relaxing Christmas before starting your FET.

Niamh, our appointment came through about 2-3 weeks after being referred but there was a 12-16 week wait list at the time which may have come down, like everyone says don't be afraid to chase and if you do want to do an egg share contact the donations team and arrange an appointment with them, they will have to see you seperately anyway to qualify you  and ppointment faster!

Iccle one- good luck with all the drugs. Remember 3rd time lucky! Think lots of positive thoughts- I visualised myself with a big bump through the last cycle. Will be thinking of you.

PC- hope you are OK, would love to hear from you. Have a great Christmas.

Sorry if I've missed anyone and for the VERY long post. 

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sam - so many questions   - I think EC will be middle to 3rd quarter of Jan - I have my first DR scan on 08/01 which seemend like ages but isn't all that long really when you look at a calendar!!!! Glad you having fun in Californ-i-ay - I have heard that the shopping is good and I say grab what you can !!!!

Nice to hear from you again Flower, and yes I'm as ready as I'm going to get   


Oooohhhh it's nearly Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi,

Hope you all dont mind me posting, i have been reading for a while now but finally decided to post. I have just had my 1st and we have been told only IVF tx at care manchester, i am now on day 10p3dt and was fine until yesterday then it hit me that this time next week i will either be very happy or very sad. Dont know what to do with myself thankfully i have DS and DH to keep me occupied with xmas. I went to the gps yesterday because i have now got thrush!!!The gp and nurse from care dosent think it is from the pesseries as i had thought, this then made me think and i realised that i got thrush about a week before my period with DS so not sure what to think my mind is going from i am pregnant to no i am not and then telling myself off for thinking it  

Sorry for ranting on

Any advice would be great please 

Sjpale x


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey everyone!!
Just wanted to pop on and say

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

My appt came thru today for 6th feb. Im like this


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry no personals, but just popped on to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year..and lets hope that we all get out BFP this year. 

Lots of Love 

Hickson xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

[fly]MERRY CHRISTMAS
HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD DAY[/fly]
Lots of love 
Em XXX


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

merry christmas everyone


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

hope u all had a great christmas, just got back today the weather was lovely, oh well nice to be home xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR
2008 WILL BE OUR YEAR
LOTS OF LOVE
EM X​


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Happy New Year to one and all..

Love Hickson xxxx


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hickson,


You need to delete some messages from your inbox -im unable to send you anything as its full xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girlies

Happy New Year everyone - can't believe the holidays are over already   back to work for me tomorrow, I have my first dr scan next tuesday though so at least the time will go a litlle quicker.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy new year everyone,
hope this year makes all of our long awaited dreams finally come true...
Angels - so u have decided to go ahead with the fet soon hun?

Iccle one - congrats on your forth coming cycle I wish u every ounce of luck in the world

hope everyone else is ok

xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Going to post this question on the care message forum too but

We are trying to put together a little list of questions that we would like to ask at our initial consultation. We would like to (due to financial and other reasons) skip IUI and go straight to IVF. Our appt is 6th Feb where hubby is to have another SA and me a transvaginal scan. How soon after this consultation would we most likely be able to commence an IVF cycle be it long or short protocol?

We have a holiday booked for 7-22nd April and want to find out if we would be in the middle of tx when we are supposed to fly etc? Should I tell the consultant about this holiday? Im worried he might then say go away and come back in May!! I would   at this. 

Any ideas or tips for the first consultation would be great. We are going to see Mr Patel if anyone knows any more about what he is like etc


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR

back into the old routine again now,   

I think we've made the decision to start FET on the next AF, it'll be approx 21days D/R, then approx 17days meds till ET which will then take us to March

Iccle ~ good luck with your D/R scan  

Hope everyone else is fighting fit

ta ra for now
love Em X

SPOOKY ~ just tried to post and it said one post been added, we overlapped there princess, how did the holiday go?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies - feeling crap today - didnt go in to work as I have a stinking cold been feeling like this all day  

Ooh Angels, great that you have decided to go with your FET, hope everything goes better for you this time hon. People reckon that taking out the stress of EC helps so fingers crossed!  

Niamh - Mr Patel seems very nice, not had much to do with him really as I am with Mr Lowe due to egg sharing, however he did manage to get blood out of my wrist (ouch!!) after the nurses had exhausted all other options on my first dreg check on my first treatment, he also did my second egg collection. He seemed very kind, quite forthright (which comes after a lifetime in medicine I think).

I would definitely say to mention the holiday - what if you get halfway through and are supposed to have egg collection but can't because you are away? you seem to have thought of the more pertinent questions for an initial consulation already - have you had treatment elsewhere? If you have it would be worth trying to get your notes ready for the appointment. 

Sjpale - sorry it has taken so long for a reply - I hope everything went ok for you. Why was this your only treatment?

Hickson, Samper, Flower - hope you are all doing ok too.

Princess, I can't believe you are 23 weeks already!! you must be getting big now.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Niamh, I started my 1st cycle 2 days after my 1st consultation with MR Patel. It will all depend upon when your period is due, mine was due 2 days later so he wrote my protocol then and there- the drugs get delivered the next day as long as you order them before 2 or 3pm.

CARE tend to do Short protocol for unexplained unless you are doing an egg share.

Mr Patel isn't one to mess around so just tell hime what you want to do and that you want to start as soon as your next AF is due and it'll be as easy as that... and you should be finished and hopefully preggers in time for your holiday.

Good Luck

Em, Iccle One here's hoping it'll be 3rd time lucky for both of you- It'll be so exciting having 2 new BFPs from original thread members to start 2008.

Princess, hope you had a great time in Egypt. We fly back on friday, not looking forward to returning to the cold :-(

Kerry, hope all is well with you. 

Have you 2 bought anything yet ? We bought the buggy and car seat because they were so cheap $280 for both ( the exchange rate is still around 2:1)

Happy new year Flower, Hickson and everyone else. PC would love to hear from you.

Best wishes and Good Luck to everyone for 2008

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all

Angels - so good to hear you have decided to do the fet next Af I wish u all the luck in he world sweetie.... Thanks for asking my holiday was great but I have a terrible cold now that just won't shift and just found out that I can't take lemsips so thats no good hope it goes soon. 

iccle one - know how u feel with the cold hun lemsip was working for me but have to find an alternative now, and yea time is flying and Im getting a bit on the fa side now got some maternity trousersin the next sale so its all going well. 

Samper - its freezing here especially wen u coming bk from somewhere warm becareful I think thats y i have a cold.  I have bought a ferari car seat from mother care coz dh has one he is doing up but I would buy all I could over there the pram we r looking at is £400!!!

hope every one else is ok xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

been having problems with connection so not been able to get on  

Mr P is FANTASTIC! he is so genuine and wants the best for all his couples  

hope you are all ok

back soon
love Em X


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for that Angels- Im so excited about our appt- I seem to have got it all worked out in my mind that it will all go really smoothly, we will have a chat, we will decide on IVF starting at the end of feb, he will write out my protocol and we will go away extrmely happy bunnies!! Ha ha I dont want to think about how I'll feel if it doesnt go that way.

Does anyone know if your dp has to do a SA on the day of consultation, will they look at it immediatley so that they have the results for the consultation


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi All

Finally getting over my cold so feel up to posting (dh has had the whole dying swan routine!!)

Niamh - from what I remember my dh had to give a SA on the initial consultation, he did that while we were waiting to go in for my scan. He should not have ejaculated for 3-5 days before hand, from what I remember it was 5 days on that first one and he had 250 million sperms, something like 80% motility (able to move normally) and 13% pristine sperm, the Cons was impressed and impressed dh more by saying he had supersperm!! When we had EC on the first tx it had been 3 days and the count was down to 150 million, 60% motility and about 6% pristine, 2nd attempt it was 4 days and the count fell somewhere in between - 1st time around all eggs fertilised and cleaved, 2nd attempt we got 5 out of eight fertilised and 4 cleaved so not sure what we will do this time as we seemed to do better when his sperm was a bit less mature (although I'm not entirely sure what factors affect fertilisation and cleaving, it could just have easily been something to do with me). 

Thanks for the well wishes Sam - I'm getting weepy about it all again now, was watching a programme on tv the other night and I can't even remember what it was about now but I know there was a baby in it and it made me cry!!! I can be so   sometimes!! Been doing loads of knitting, well I'm saying loads but even though I have done some everynight for thelast 6 mths I have only been able to get the majority of a blanket done and have just started a "bunting" which is kinda like a legless rompersuit / babygrow or dress with a drawstring at the bottom to fasten it at the feet (very cute though) whilst I was waiting for wool to finish the blanket. I found a place on the internet that had some Norwegian patterns that are just to die for, the wool is expensive though - £40 for the bunting, but as I said to DH is is real lambs wool and you would pay around the same if not more out of a shop if you could even find something in wool these days.

Princess - I'm afraid I have to just ride out colds for some reason Beechams and Lemsip just don't agree with me, maybe it's the caffeine, but I get such wierd effects off them that I just don't bother. 

Hoping everyone else is doing ok - Em, Motherhen, Flower, Hickson, Kerry and anyone else I may have missed.

x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi all

Arrived back in the UK, yesterday morning still pretty dazed from Jet Lag, I woke up at 4am this morning, had breakfast stayed up for 4 hours, went back to sleep and woke up at 11am! Hopefully I'll be able to get a normal nights sleep tonight.

I'm back to work tomorrow which I am not looking forwards to  I keep telling myself that its only for a few months 

Good luck for your 1st scan Iccle One, fortunately I never had to D/R but it sounds like those drugs are the ones that have the worse effect on your emotions

Niamh, your DH will do his SA first so they will have the results back for the consultation.

Hi everyone else...Hope everyone is well.

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone 

Iccleone - I can totally relate to you feeling emotional and crying over the baby thing on Tv as I was exactly the same after my    Your going through a grieving process and it will take time I still don't think I would have goten over my loss if it wasn't for my pregnancy...Stay positive hun and don't give up the fight, you will be a mummy one day and an extremly good one at that.  I wish I could knit I think the wooly cardigons are gorgeous I made a blanket for my sister wen she was born I was about 12 at the time my grandma helped lol 

Samper - so good to hear you are back but not soo good your back at work but knowing your maternity leave is creeping up will keep you going Im sure!! The jet lag does take its toll...where u ok on the flight? didd u manage to buy any thing else for bubs whilst u were over there.

Niamh84 - I seem to remeber dh doing a sperm sample on the day...we had our consultation with Mr Lowe but Mr Patel did my egg collection and really is very nice Good luck sweetie not long now...

Hope everyone else is ok 

I have made a start on the nursery but taking it at my own pace at this rate it will never be finnished b4 bubs is born as its all down to me dh works and I don't so slowly slowy it will get done wellTake care ladies gonna have a cuppa then get sunday dinner made xxx


----------



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Iccicle one,

Hi sorry i have not replyed. Anyway it was a big fat negative for us so not a great start to the year but that is the way it goes some are lucky and some are not. 
Yes this is our only try because When we started the ivf we were under mr patel doing egg share, at the baseline scan he could not find my ovaries but was not that worried as we were d/r and they said that if they could see the ovaries they would be worried but because they could not it meant the d/r was working. But when i haqd my day 8 scan while stimmin they could not find them either, after some very hard & painfull pushing and pulling they found the ovaries but they were very high up prob due to severe endo. Also not may follies (only 2 at that point) due to about 3/4 big choc cysts (which we did not know about) on the right and pos 1/2 on the left. We were told to come back in 2 days and the desision would be made to cancel or not but egg share was out. Anyway we saw mr atkinson and he said that due to where my ovaries were, the mess that the endo had caused and the choc cysts he would do the abdo egg collection but he would not want to do it again as it was to risky. In a way though we are glad that he has been honest with us and we knew that it was going to be the only go. We have a DS who we had nat in 2002 and he is the apple of our eye, we decided that if it did not work that was it we are blessed anyway with him.

God this is a long post, sorry about that but it is good just to type it down  

I hope 2008 is a good one for everyone     

Sarah x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah sorry to hear that you have reached the end of your treatment, like you say at least you have one little boy and have been given some closure albeit not the positive result you had hoped for- good luck to you and your family for the future.

Princess, I just brought back the buggy and the car seat (it's one of those travel-system type things which all the 'bits' click on to the chasis as you want) saved a fortune we would have spent about £400 over here, plus clothes and accessories. MIL gave me a £150 mothercare gift card for Christmas so that will come in handy.

The flight wasn't actually too bad, I wore my flight stockings and took the Beta Blockers and drank lots of water as prescribed by the doctor. 'Titch' wiggled most of the way back which made me chuckle.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sarah, I'm sorry   it doesn't sound like enough but there is nothing else that covers it really  

As you said, you have a DS and I am sure he is very much loved 

Would you adopt or foster?
I have thought that when I came to the end of the road for tx I would like to adopt.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss Sarah I hope 2008 brings you happiness and joy for all of your family. 

Samper - Yea you have saved alot, I think I have picked the pram I want out, it too is a mamas and Papas Travel system and costs exacly £400, I boutght a ferrari car seat but its for 9months up so good job we get a baby car seat with the pram...can't wait untill my curtains wallpaper comes for the nursery, it should come this week.  Glad to hear you looked after you and bubs on flight back, have you thought of any names?

Hope every one else is ok ....


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

24 bleedin' days d'regging and I still have huge follies on my right ovary (3 at 3.5cm with about 10 others) and a womb lining of 7mm - that's how thick it was on my last frikkin ET!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I haven't slept properly in over a week - I only got 3 hrs the other night cos of stupid buggery insomnia.

And I _really_ want a cigarette even though I haven't smoked in 5 years .

So now I have to take those stupid bloody tablets that i can't pronounce (I hate not being able to say words) which puts me back about another two weeks - another two weeks without eostrogen, someone will regret this by the time I get to take stimms 

Right now I'm crying !!!!!!!!!

I had forgotten how great d'regging was  I just want to have a baby - how can it be so hard?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh No Iccle One, you must be so fed up  Try and think positive, when you get a little baby (or 2) at the end of it, it will all have been worth it!! Everything in my last IVF went wrong... I responded poorly (I nearly called it off before EC because I only had 5 follies and didn't think it was worth it) the tube came out of the cannula during EC, no-one noticed til after Mr P had finished- so apart from the inital boost of drugs I was barely sedated throughout the whole procedure, and then DH had the worst SA ever, his motility went from 85% to 10%!! But looked what happened, amazingly we managed to get a BFP!

I know it feels hopeless now but hang in there and try not to let it get you down too much.  I'm thinking of you and wishing you LOTS of positive thoughts, it's your turn


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh iccle one please don't cry...we are all here for you   Hang on in there and listen to Samper...2008 is your year I just know it...don't let it beat you try your best to stay strong!!!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

thanks girls, I was having a really bad day.

The crazy thing is I knew before I went in for the scan that I was going to have to wait because they said that my recipient wasn't ready and I was fine with that!!

then when I saw the state of my insides I lost it!!!  

I am blaming it on the drugs - I am usually a very placid level headed person, although it's getting harder to convince myself of that the more that treatment drags on!!

I have even managed to go all of today without tearing strips of my DH - poor bloke


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One, I've never D/R so haven't experienced the effects but have heard from everyone who has that these are by FAR the worst drugs for effecting your mood so don't feel bad about having a bad day or 2... Plus this is your 3rd IVF, one of the most stressful things you can imagine doing and your on your 3rd attempt who can blame you for feeling down 

Just remember we are all routing for you, so hang in there.

Hope everyone else is OK

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I really don't know what I would do without you all on here - it really helps to be able to vent to people who can understand  

Sam - I have just realised you are about as far as Princess - wowee!! only seems two mintutes since you posted that 13 week scan picture !


well I hope everyone else is having an easier time of it than me right now!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be starting a new thread and locking this one within next few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them !

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124650.0

N x


----------

